# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Përralla dhe tregime për fëmijë

## Arbushi

Djali I mbretit pak dite para se te martohej I thote te atit do dal per gjah. I ati -Tani eshte dasma nuk mund te ikesh. Princi- Do vete e do kthehem ne kohe. Niset, kur duke ecur sheh nje shege ku njera nga kokrrat ishte me e kuqe dhe shkelqente shume, I afrohet dhe pyet fshataret si eshte e mundur qe shkelqen keshtu? Mos e keput I thone se aty ndodhet e Bukura e dheut. Princi -A e keni pare ndonje here? Fshataret -Po del ndonjehere naten dhe futet prape brenda. Keshtu vendos te rrije aty dhe te prese ta shohe. I vene nje krevat e rrethojne me lule dhe vene dy kupa me llokume nje tek koka e nje tek kembet. Shtrihet dhe ben sikur fle. Naten vone e Bukura e dheut ithote te emes -Nene do dal. E ema- Jo se po te preku insani (njeriu) nuk te fus me brenda. E bukura -E ka zene gjumi dhe do dal me kujdes. Hapet shega del e Bukura e dheut e puth ne balle princin, ha nje llokume tek koka e nje tek kembet dhe futet brenda. Te nesermen ne mengjes kur zgjohet princi e pyesin -A e pe? E kupton qe e kish zene gjumi dhe vendos qe do e shohe patjeter naten e dyte, por ndodh e njejta gje. Naten e trete ndenji me kujdes dhe kur u afrua ta puthe e kapi. Shega u mbyll ne vend. Ai sheh qe ishte teper e bukur. I thote qe ta prese se do kthehet dhe niset per ne pallat. Aty ishte mbushur plot se kishte ardhur dita e dasmes. Mblidhen dhe fillojne kenget. E bukura e dheut mendon -Po shkoj ne pallat. Vishet si dervish dhe kapucin e ul shume mbi sy qe te mos e njihnin. Kur afrohet I thote me ka thirrur princi. Hyn ne dhome ku po e rruanin. Princi e njeh dhe I thote: nga po vjen baba dervish? -Rruges tende imzot -Po c`pe andej baba dervish? -Nje te bukur sulltan. -Po c`thoshte baba dervish? - trendafila manushaqe ne dyshek te zoterise tate me dhe besen e me le dhe shega me s`me nxe. Ai qeshte dhe thosh -Ma thuaj edhe nje here. Pastaj I tha orkestres pusho dhe ti futu ne dhome. Ajo u fut. Kur erdhi nusja qe ishte shme e shemtuar I dhane shume para dhe nxorren me rrobat e dervishit. E bukura u vesh dhe doli bashke me princin. Te gjthe ngelen te shtangur sa hije I kishte dhene princi te shoqes. Keshtu u martuan e u trasheguan.  

Perralla atje shendeti tek ne.

----------


## Davius

*PERRALLA PER MBRETIN LAKURIQ*

Na ishte njehere nje Mbret dhe nje Mbreteri. Mbreti kishte oborrtare dhe sherbetoret e tij, kishte edhe pasuri te cilen e kishte marre nga mbreteria dhe populli i tij qe jetonte ne varferi. Po afrohej festa e Mbreterise se tij. Mbreti kishte vendosur qe ate dite te vishej me bukur se cdohere gjate jetes se tij... Kishte ftuar, kishte kerkuar rrobaqepesit me te mire, me te njohur nga e gjithe Mbreteria, por nuk ishte i kenaqur, pastaj ai filloi te kerkoje neper bote ...

Nje dite ne oborrin e tij mbreteror u paraqiten tre rrobaqepes te cilet kishin degjuar se Mbreti po i kerkonte rrobaqepesit me te mire, ata i thane se po vinin nga nje vend i larget i botes, dhe se mbretit do t'i qepnin rrobat me te bukura qe s'i ka asnje mbret ne bote ...
Mbreti u gezua shume kur i degjoi, -Ja tha tani i gjeta. Une do te vishem dhe do te behemi Mbreti me i bukur nga te gjithe mbreterit e botes dhe gjithe bota do te me njohe dhe do te degjoje kete ... 
Ju siguroi rrobaqepesve mendafshin me te bukur, me te mire dhe me te shtrenjte ... Dhe tre rrobaqepesit filluan punen, punonin nate e dite, qe mbretin e tyre ta benin te lumtur me rrobat qe do t'i qepnin ata ...kaluan jave e muaj te tera, por rrobat nuk ishin gati ...

Mbreti po priste me padurim qe t'i vishte teshat qe s'i kishte askush ne bote ... Dhe erdhi dita e madhe, dita kur ai do te behej i bukur si asnjehere, dita kur do te festonte dhe do te gezonte ne diten e Mbreterise se tij ... shkoi te rrobaqepesit me ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret e tij ...rrobaqepesit bene sikur i nxoren nga arka e arte rrobat prej mendafshi, e xhveshen Mbretin dhe filluan t'ia veshin rrobat e reja ... - Keto thane ata, jane nga mendafshi me i shtrenjte, jane shume te holla, saqe ti o i madhi Mbret nuk do t'i ndjesh fare ne trup?! dhe bene sikur ia veshen ... 
Mbreti i lumtur u kthye kah ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret e tij,- 

He tha si dukem tani, 
A dukem tamam Mbret ?! 
... ata u pane njeri me tjetrin, dhe s'u besuan syve te tyre, sepse Mbreti ishte lakuriq, nuk kishte te veshur asgje ...
Tre rrobaqepesit, ne te vertete ishin tre mashtrues, te cilet kishin vendosur te pasurohen nga ajo iu afronte Mbreti... 
- Ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret shikuan me dyshim,por askush nuk kishte guxim t'i thoshte Mbretit se eshte lakuriq ... 
Erdhi koha qe Mbreti te parakalonte nga Pallati i tij Mbreteror ne rruget e qytetit , ku ishte mbledhur i gjithe populli qe ta shihte nga afer Mbretin dhe rrobat e tij per te cilat flitej ne tere Mbreterine ... 
Mbreti krenar po parakalonte para turmave te njerezve te cilet ishin mbledhur ta shohin ...dhe atehere populli i shkrete e pa se Mbreti i tyre i dashur ishte lakuriq, por kete nuk kishte guxim ta thoshte askush ... vetem nje femije kur e pa ashtu, guxoi e tha -Mbreti qenka lakuriq !!!
 Dhe atehere Mbreti e pa se vertet kishte qene lakuriq ...

----------


## A_GONI

nuk me pelqen

----------


## Baptist

shume interesante por nuk e kuptoj c'kerkojne cervishet e sulltanet ne kete perralle te bukur por te demtuar keqas si ne strukture aashtu dhe ne permbajtje figurash te nje kohe qe nuk i takon fare asaj?!!...

----------


## white-knight

S'ke gjume Babtist?Apo e ke me lexim perrallash perpara se te flesh?... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

Ne fakt kjo eshte nje pasuri kombtare te cilen nuk e kam degjuar si femi... gezohem shume qe i ka mbijetuar shekujve te profanitetit sepaku si perralle..

----------


## alnosa

.....*'Nd they lived happily ever after*,thote cdo perralle .Kjo eshte gjeja me e bukur e perallave ,perfundimi pozitiv ,shume rrale negativ.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Pushimet e Cufos

Si u be Cufo kujdestar!

Mjalte kullokan fiqte o Tipi!
Mjalte vellacko, mjalte, po..ohhh - renoi ai me te madhe dhe rrasi duart ne xhepin e majte te pantallonave te shkurtra ngjyre pjepri.
Mbaje veten, je goxha djale, fundja nuk jane liko, fiq jane. Por nuk ke faj more buckan se ti e ke zemren mu ne mes te stomakut dhe gjithe diten te gudulis.
Papritur Tipi verejti i hutuar Cufon. Iu be vertet sikur zemra i kishte rreshqitur ne stomak dhe po i tretej si kasate. Tipi u gelltit ne te thate dhe ndjhu gjuhen ti ngjitej pas qiellze. Cufo nuk shqeteshej fare pr gjendjen e shokut.
Duke ecur anes kopshtit, Cufo ndaloi e kepute nje trendafil te kuq e ter kujdes futi nocken mes petaleve.
Ka ere te mire? - e pyeti Tipi Cufon.
C'me ve ne mundim, provoje vete- ia priti Cufo.
Keputja e luleve ndalohet - ia ktheu Tipi duke levizir duart neper xhepa sikur te kerkonte dicka.Ndalohen vetem per arinjte qe nuk kane hunde te ndiejne aromat. - foli Cufo.

Papritur te gardhi i kopshtit u duk Zebo rojtari. Cufo beri sikur nuk e pa dhe nisi te kendonte.
Sec ke dale ne dere
Me qeron nje ftua
Gjysmen haje vete
Gjysmen ma jep mua.
Ejani tju qeras me fiq - tha Zeboja, - Sot do bej vjeljen e pare e dua ta nis me ju!
Nuk kemi kohe- tha Cufo
Epo udhe e mbare - tha ZEbo.
Tipi keputi nje trendafil e qe te mos fliste, mbushi gojen me petale trendafili.
Pak me tutje iu hoth Cufos.
C'qe kjo gjeme qe na bere? Si me le pa fiq?
Ja qe e kam gojen pa frena - Tha Cufo
Shoket vazhduan rrugen drejt shkolles RRezet e Arta.
Mbledhja kishte filluar
Futu Cufo - tha Tipi.
Ku?
Ne kavanoz! Ne mbledhje o, ku?
Nuk e sheh qe ka filluar, e per kete fajin e ke ti. - tha Cufo.
Uff ..plasa
PLac!
Ste rrihet eee? Cfare ke qe shfryn ashtu?- Tha Cufo.
Me vjen inat qe ti nuk dole gje? - tha Tipi
E perse nuk dola gje?
Po ja as kujdestar per shkumsat nuk u bere!Doemos - tha Cufo - Kur kam shoke si ty, te pagthendur te paedukuar e qe ne vend te fletlvderimeve mer titullin "vjshtuk" Ti ke fat se kot nuk thone ..nga lulja e bukur pi uje dhe qypi.
Fjala qyp ia ndezi gjakun Tipit.
Leri ato se nuk te shkojne tek une; puna eshte se, po te ishe ti ne mbledhje do te dije ti mbroje ngjyrat e mia, me ....
Petulla, - ia pat Cufoja.
Me gjak mor tuaf. Keshtu dhe une do ti beja gjysem i gezuar pushimet me ju. Nena do te qetesohej. Ah,kjo aritmetika! Kush ta kete shpikur valle?
Me siguri ndonje zevzek....
E e ashtu thua ti por mesuese Mjelma do beje si te jete me mire per ty.
Tipi i dha nje te duartrokitur te madhe, Cufo iu afria qe te ndalonte por se si u pengua e ra siper Tipit.
Ne kete gjendje i gjeti, Puledetja, pastruesja e shkoles, qe kishte veshur ne koke nje shami me pika dhe ishte mbeshtetur pas fsheses.
Cben ashtu more Cufo?? - pyeti ajo e habitur.
Po i mesoj Tipit mundje sambo - ia ktheu fap e fap Cufo
Midis atyre qe ishin nisur te kerkonin Gagane ishte dhe patoku Pep. qe mbahej si patoku me i zgjuar i gjithe fisit te patave..
Pepi kerkonte buze pyllit. Ai donte ta gjente me cdo kusht Gagane i pari..
Ne nje kthese te pyllit i doli perpara nje alamet qeni qe lehte sikur tia kishin mare shpretken..Pepi u zbardh si shkumesh.. Nga frika iu be sikur i rane puplat.
Nje gjinkalli qe kendonte mbi nje peme i beri nje pyetje me pak spec djeges:
Si e ndien veten?
Si veze e qeruar - ia ktheu Pepi.
He, mos u frikeso - i tha gjinkalla...- ti e di ate fjalen e urte si thote: Qeni qe leh nuk te ha..
Une e di, po a e di qeni se!  - tha PepiGjinkalla qeshi. Qeni si duket u merzit dhe iku.

Pak minuta tek dentisti  

Tak...tak...tak..
Hyr!
Dera u hap dhe dentisti, nje goxha ari pa fytyren e nje derrkuci.
Jemi dy.
Te dy hyni!
Cufos iu tha peshtyma "Mos kujton ky qe une kam dhemballe per te hequr!"
Derrkucit iu mbat fryma nga frika.
Dera u hap me shume dhe brenda hyne Cufo bashke me Tipin.
Miredita - pershendeten shoket.
Mire se erdhet.
Ulu! - i tha dendisti Cufos duke i treguar poltronen .
Ulu, mos ia prish xhaxhit - i tha Tipi aq i qete, sikur te kishte ardhur per Cufon e jo per veten, por shoku e mori veten.
Doktor, Tipit i dhemb dhemballa, ka gjithe naten pa fjetur.
Epo ulu ti Tipi atehere.  
Mua nuk me dhemb me ..
Uluuuuuuuuuu...- i foli dentisti
Ha shume embelsira ai - tha CufoLe te haje - tha doktori, - por pas te ngrenit duhet te lani dhembet, madje mire eshte te hani dhe nje kokerr molle.
Per molle, une ha nje koshe - tha Tipi
Nje kokerr, te thashe, e shumta dy- tha dentisti  serish.
Po ti i lan dhembet? - e pyeti dentisti Cufon

Te dielave - foli Tipi.
Te lutem doktor, une pergjigjem vete. Sigurisht qe i laj ...
O doktor, fillove ti me mua .. - u hodh Tipi 
Mbarova . - tha doktori.Sa lehte, cu djersita hot. Cufo hiqe dhe nje ti qe ta kesh kujtim nga pushimet.
Me mire e ndajme pergjysme kujtimin tend - tha Cufo

Doktori qeshi dhe shoket u larguan pa harruar te pershendeteshin me te.

Ardhja e Cirkut.

Gezimi i kapisteve te vegjel ishte i madh. Do te vinin artitet e cirkut e do luanin per ta..Ne rrobat e artisteve dukej sikur kishin celur lulet e molleve, sheges, qershise .

Mes te lumturuarve ishin dhe dy shoket tane, Cofo dhe Tipi.
Cirku do te fillonte se shpejti. Cufo porositi Lepurushin qe ti zinte dy vende ne radhen e dyte.. Per nje Lepur kjo sishte e lehte por ai i zuri vendet ne saja te autoritetit qe kishin vete Cufo dhe TIpi mes kampiste..
rruges Cufo me Tipin takuan Kukuvajten Kuku, qe ishte me te vertete kuku.
Ajo fshiu me nje shami te mendafshe xhamat e syzave dhe me pas u tha shokeve "pritni" me nje ze vajtues por aq te larte sikur po u fliste yjeve dhe jo nje derrkuci e nje ariu vjeshtak me pantallona te shkurtra bluxhins.
Cili eshte me i bute se ju? - pyeti kukuvajka.
Te dy te eger jemi? - ia ktheu Cufo.
Ti je ai zevzeku qe ke mbetur per vjesht- vazhdoi kukuja.
Une qe mos qofsha, - tha Tipi.
Ke mesuar gje? - vazhdoi kukuvajka.
Shume - nderhyri Cufo per te ndihmuar Tipin.
Nuk te pyeta ty- foli kukuja serish.
Po ky kujdeset per mua, shoqja kukuvajke. E ka caktuar mesuesja, - foli si i qare Tipi.
Degjo, ke mesuar?
Shume - uleriti Tipi.
Kush ben pjese ne familjen e kompozitoreve? - beri pa te keq pyetjen kukuvajka.
Po tipi nuk ka mbetur ne muzike.- shtoi Cufo.
Fol tipi fol.. - u hodh kukuja.E mo fol, Cme rri ashtu, Ti i ke mesuar keto qe kur te kendonte arushi baba.
Edhe atehere e kam pasur nje ngaterrese, - tha Tipi duke vajtuar.

Nje dite babai i thoshte nenes te me kendonte nje nena nana qe te pushja se qari.Nena ia kthende "Tunde ca se jam e zene, fundja pergjysme e kemi" Dhe babai i pergjigjej qe nga dera "Une ika, gjysmen time  lere  te qaje. Keshtu qe ajo gjysma qe qante me ngaterron gjithmon.
Cufoja e pa ne fytyre Tipin sikur kerkonte ti gjente gjysmen qaramane,po vuri re qe e kishte gjithe fytyren njelloj dhe tha me vete..prinderit e paskan lene Tipin te qaje komplet.
Kukuvajka u duk sikur vuri buzen ne gaz,por u vrenjt menjehere.
Mos e zgjat se kam pune, pergjigju.
Kjo nuk e ha fare shakane, mendoi Cufo - Duhet e jete e rrezikshme
Tipi nderkohe fshiu ballin nga ca buleza djerse dhe ia nisi: - Ne familjen e kompozitoreve bejne pjese gjyshi,gjyshja dhe sa femije te kene sepse sic dihet perberja e femijeve eshte e ndryshme.
Kukuvajka shqeu syte nga pergjigja e Tipit saqe Cufo nderi duart se mos i binin pertoke.
Smarke vesh fare, - tha Kukuja, - Ne familjen e kompozitoreve bejne pjese Luleshtrydhja,luledielli, kamomili etj.
Pse dhe keto dine ti bjen pjanos? -  pyeti TIpi.
Jo, legenit,- ia ktheu e xhindosur kukuvajka.
Dhe vazhdoj te pyeste.
PO krimbat nga e kane prejardhjen?
Nga plehu - iu pergjigj Tipi fet e fet.
Ti qenke tape fare, - shpertheu kukuvajka

P.s Tani per tani kaq, nese gjeje te tjera do ti vendos.

----------


## Cold Fusion

PERRALLA PER MBRETIN LAKURIQ

Na ishte njehere nje Mbret dhe nje Mbreteri. Mbreti kishte oborrtare dhe sherbetoret e tij, kishte edhe pasuri te cilen e kishte marre nga mbreteria dhe populli i tij qe jetonte ne varferi. Po afrohej festa e Mbreterise se tij. Mbreti kishte vendosur qe ate dite te vishej me bukur se cdohere gjate jetes se tij... Kishte ftuar, kishte kerkuar rrobaqepesit me te mire, me te njohur nga e gjithe Mbreteria, por nuk ishte i kenaqur, pastaj ai filloi te kerkoje neper bote ...

Nje dite ne oborrin e tij mbreteror u paraqiten tre rrobaqepes te cilet kishin degjuar se Mbreti po i kerkonte rrobaqepesit me te mire, ata i thane se po vinin nga nje vend i larget i botes, dhe se mbretit do t'i qepnin rrobat me te bukura qe s'i ka asnje mbret ne bote ...
Mbreti u gezua shume kur i degjoi, -Ja tha tani i gjeta. Une do te vishem dhe do te behemi Mbreti me i bukur nga te gjithe mbreterit e botes dhe gjithe bota do te me njohe dhe do te degjoje kete ... 
Ju siguroi rrobaqepesve mendafshin me te bukur, me te mire dhe me te shtrenjte ... Dhe tre rrobaqepesit filluan punen, punonin nate e dite, qe mbretin e tyre ta benin te lumtur me rrobat qe do t'i qepnin ata ...kaluan jave e muaj te tera, por rrobat nuk ishin gati ...

Mbreti po priste me padurim qe t'i vishte teshat qe s'i kishte askush ne bote ... Dhe erdhi dita e madhe, dita kur ai do te behej i bukur si asnjehere, dita kur do te festonte dhe do te gezonte ne diten e Mbreterise se tij ... shkoi te rrobaqepesit me ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret e tij ...rrobaqepesit bene sikur i nxoren nga arka e arte rrobat prej mendafshi, e xhveshen Mbretin dhe filluan t'ia veshin rrobat e reja ... - Keto thane ata, jane nga mendafshi me i shtrenjte, jane shume te holla, saqe ti o i madhi Mbret nuk do t'i ndjesh fare ne trup?! dhe bene sikur ia veshen ... 
Mbreti i lumtur u kthye kah ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret e tij,- 

He tha si dukem tani, 
A dukem tamam Mbret ?! 
... ata u pane njeri me tjetrin, dhe s'u besuan syve te tyre, sepse Mbreti ishte lakuriq, nuk kishte te veshur asgje ...
Tre rrobaqepesit, ne te vertete ishin tre mashtrues, te cilet kishin vendosur te pasurohen nga ajo iu afronte Mbreti... 
- Ndihmesit dhe sherbetoret shikuan me dyshim,por askush nuk kishte guxim t'i thoshte Mbretit se eshte lakuriq ... 
Erdhi koha qe Mbreti te parakalonte nga Pallati i tij Mbreteror ne rruget e qytetit , ku ishte mbledhur i gjithe populli qe ta shihte nga afer Mbretin dhe rrobat e tij per te cilat flitej ne tere Mbreterine ... 
Mbreti krenar po parakalonte para turmave te njerezve te cilet ishin mbledhur ta shohin ...dhe atehere populli i shkrete e pa se Mbreti i tyre i dashur ishte lakuriq, por kete nuk kishte guxim ta thoshte askush ... vetem nje femije kur e pa ashtu, guxoi e tha -Mbreti qenka lakuriq !!!
Dhe atehere Mbreti e pa se vertet kishte qene lakuriq ...

----------


## xfiles

kjo e mbretit nuk eshte perralle popullore shqiptare.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Genci i vogël është një fëmij që sapo ka mbushur gjashtë vjeç. Nëna e zgjon përditë herët sapo agon dielli, e mëson që tani t'i veshi vetë rrobat, dhe e thërret kur e ka mëngjesin gati në tavolinë që Genci të vij e t'ulet për të ngrënë. Ai gëzohet duke parë kukllat tek televizori, dhe herëpas here pyet nënën e tij se pse ka fëmij të këqinj tek përrallat e televizorit. Nëna e tij e sheh duke buzëqeshur, e i thotë Gencit të vogël, "Një ditë kur të rritesh e të bëhesh më i madh do të mësosh biri im. Bota kështu është e ka gjithnjë njërëz të këqinj, po nëse do dëgjosh mamin ti ji gjithnjë djal i mirë." Genci i vogël tund kokën në shënjë pohimi se ai e dëgjon nënën, dhe sepse ai e do shumë atë. Ajo e merr pasi ai mbaron mëngjesin me vete, dhe duke ecur ata të dy shkojnë përdore bashkë për te kopshti ku Genci kalon paraditen me fëmij të tjerë, tek një shtëpi e vogël me oborr, tek rruga e Elbasanit në Tiranë. Genci e përqafon nënën kur ata arrijnë tek dera e kopshtit, e më pas ajo shkon për në punë. Genci gjithnjë hyn me vrap për tek kopshti që të shoh se kush nga shokët e tij ka ardhur i pari, sepse teta edukatorja i ka thënë se kush vjen i pari, mund të zgjedhi lojrat që ata do të luajnë gjatë ditës. Genci gëzohet shumë kur luan me shokët e tij, dhe të gjithë ata e shohin Gencin si një shok të mirë. Brisilda është gjithnjë ajo që flet me zë të lart, e teta edukatorja gjithnjë e qorton atë të parën. Pastaj vjen Shkëlqimi që nuk di të përmbahet dot tek karrikja duke i rënë me bryl atyre që i ulen afër. Asnjë nga fëmijet e tjerë nuk duan t'i ulen pranë tek tavolina katrore, por megjithatë ai është djali që i bën të gjithë të qeshin, e prapseprap fëmijët e dëgjojnë me gjithë vëmëndje atë kur bën shakatë e tij. Iliri është çuni më i çuditshëm e që me zorr flet, saqë nganjëherë fëmijët harrojnë fare se është edhe ai në loj me ta. Fëmijët ndahen në katër grupe të vogla, secili tek tavolina e tyre që i cakton teta edukatorja në mëngjes. Teuta gjithnjë i buzëqesh Gencit, ajo i buzëqesh të gjithëve, prandaj gjithë fëmijët e thërrasin "Buzëqeshja" në vënd se Teuta. Genci i do shumë shokët e shoqet e tij që përmëndëm, Adelën, Ermalin, Valbonën me kaçurrela, Gjergjin e gjithë fëmijët e tjerë.

Kur vjen dreka Genci sheh nga dritarja se mos nëna i ka ardhur tek kangjellat. Ajo vjen aty dhe e thërret dy-tre herë "Genci, Genci" dhe ai e di se duhet ta presi duke parë prej dritares. Ai i thotë edukatores kur ajo është aty, dhe ajo e përqafon dhe e lë të shkoj. Genci shkon me vrap t'i japi dorën nënës, e ata të dy shkojnë përdore në shtëpi.

Mbasdite vjen edhe babi në shtëpi nga puna, e nganjëherë ata luajnë bashkë të dy, ndërsa nëna bën ndonjë punë në shtëpi. Babi një ditë solli një zog në shtëpi, dhe kur Genci e pa u gëzua shumë. Ai rrinte gjithnjë në kafaz, dhe nëna i patë thënë Gencit që meqë e donte aq shumë, ai të përkujdesej duke i ndruar ujin dhe duke i dhënë ushqimin përditë. Genci çdo mbasdite kontrollonte dy kutitë brënda kafazit dhe nuk harronte që t'i linte gjithnjë plotë. Shumë ditë kaluan, mirëpo Genci nuk e dëgjoj asnjëherë të këndoj zogun. Një ditë kur babi e mami ishin të zënë me punë, ai e pa zogun dhe mendoj t'i flasi dy fjalë:
"Zogu vogël pse nuk këndon asnjëherë ti?"
Zogu lëvizi vetëm qëpallat por nuk bëri asnjë zë. Genci mendoj t'i flasi prap:
"Zogu vogël çfarë të mungon, mos do të fluturosh i lirë?"
Zogu bëri vetëm një "ciu" por nuk lëvizi. Gencit iu duk sikur zogu i vogël i pati folur, e se "ciu" ishte "po." Ai vendosi ta hap derën e kafazit, dhe u largua pak që zogu mos të kishte frikë. Zogu sapo pa që dera ishte e hapur, ai shkundi krahët e filloj të fluturoj i lirë. Menjëherë ai ishte duke fluturuar e me shpejtësi rreth e qark dhomës, e filloj të bëj një cicërim shumë të bukur. Genci i vogël filloj të hidhej lart e poshtë nga gëzimi se po e dëgjonte më në fund zogun, e se cicërima e tij ishte një tingull shumë i bukur. Me vrap erdhi babi i Gencit në dhomë kur dëgjoj se aty po bëhej shumë zhurmë. Ai pa zogun të cicëroj e të fluturoj me shpejtësi gjithandej, dhe vështroj tek sytë e Gencit një gëzim shumë të madh. Prandaj ai vendosi që mos ta zërë prap zogun, por në vënd ai shkoj të çeli dritaren e dhomës së Gencit. Zogu menjëherë e gjeti rrugën dhe fluturoj i lirë.

Që atë ditë tek dritarja e Gencit jashtë ku duket pema, çdo mëngjes kur dielli sapo del, zogu vjen tek dritarja dhe fillon të cicëroj. Tani ai nuk vjen më vetëm, por ai sjellë edhe zogj të tjerë me vete që ta zgjojnë Gencin e vogël çdo mëngjes duke cicëruar tingujt e gëzimit që zogjtë ndjejnë kur ata janë të lirë në fluturim. Dhe Genci tani zgjohet i gëzuar kur dëgjon cicërimat në mëngjes se zogu më në fund cicëron, e bën një tingull të bukur, dhe Gencit nuk i duhet më ta ushqej e të kujdeset për të. Megjithatë Gencit i duket sikur zogun e ka në dhomë.

~ ~ ~

Mbrapa tregimit të shkurtër: Zogu në kafaz përfaqson mua, ndërsa Genci i vogël çfarë unë nuk pata kur isha fëmij. Kjo për arsye se jam rritur në "vetmi" pa fëmij të tjerë, dhe në fakt edhe larg vllait tim. Nuk i vë dot faj prindërve të mij sepse ata në fakt nuk kanë faj, kështu ishin kushtet e atëhershme të Shqipërisë. Fillimisht më bëri për të qeshur kur përshkruaja fëmijët tek kopshti, dhe unë nuk e dija pse po dilte kështu ky shkrim. Unë dija vetëm se në fund zogu çlirohej i lirë. Kur e rimendova prap fillova të qaj, sepse unë kuptova se ishte jeta ime që unë po përshkruaja. Prandaj iu lutem juve që keni fëmijë t'i jepni sa më shumë gëzim e dashuri atyre, sepse atyre u nevojitet shumë, e ata kanë shumë nevoj për këto ndjenja. Ata janë e ardhmja, e ndaj atyre u duhet mësuar gëzimi e dashuria, prandaj nëse dëshironi mund t'i lexoni këtë tregim atyre para se të flenë.

"Vetmia është vrasësi nr.1 i dashurisë dhe gëzimit."

Me sinqeritet e lotë në sy,*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Mimoza Llastica

Ah, çfarë llastice ka qënë ajo Mimoza! Ju nuk e keni njohur atëherë, por po ta njihnit, do ta merrnit inat.
Sa herë që zbriste shkallët e pallatit dhe na gjente duke luajtur në oborr, kërkonte të hynte patjetër në lojë.
- Moj Moza, ik mos na e prish lojën! - i bërtiste Sava.
Po ku pyeste Moza! Ne luanim me litar, ajo hidhej pa rradhë. Ne luanim luftash, ajo e merrte topin dhe vinte përqark pallatit. Ne luanim kukamçeftas, ajo kallëzonte se ku ishim fshehur.
Kishim rënë ne hall të madh.
-Rri moj Moza sa të mbarojë loja dhe pastaj luaj edhe ti!
Moza zbardhte dhëmbet dhe ikte me vrap.
-Shiko, - i thoshte Sava, që zemërohej kollaj, - po të zura, e zeza ti!
-Posi! - ia kthente Moza duke qëndruar larg. - Pa provoje njëherë!
Sava kafshonte buzën e poshtme dhe turrej ta kapte. Moza ikte me vrap, ngjiste shkallët e jashtme të pallatit dhe thërriste si me të qarë :
- Mami, olele, mami!
Dhe sapo Sava bëhej gati t'i hiqte ndonjë të mirë apo ta tërhiqte për flokësh, dilte në dritare koka e mamit të Mozës:
-U, ç'bën ashtu, moj Sava? Me Mozën merresh ti? Po ajo është e vogël!
Po më shpesh në dritare dilte koka e gjyshes, që i mbante flokët lidhur prapa.
-T'i këput veshët, dëgjove? S'ke turp! ... Ik tutje ...
Sava ishte aq e nxehur, sa lotët e pengonin të fliste. Atëherë flisnim ne:
-Nuk e ka fajin Sava, fajin e ka Moza... Moza na prish lojën.
-Hë, se nuk u bë qameti! E vogel është Moza, -ua kthente gjyshja dhe e merrte Mozën përdore dhe e fuste brënda. Ajo nuk rrinte fëre të na dëgjonte që t'i tregonim fajin e Mozës.
Po Moza nuk ishte e vogël. Ajo ishte sa ne, biles nga shtati ua kalonte disave prej nesh, por ajo ishte llasticë e madhe. Veç ta shikoje!
Dhe vërtetë, ta shikoje, ishte e bukur, e pastër, si ato kukullat e mëdha qe i vënë në vitrinat e dyqaneve. Rrinte e veshur shumë mirë, gjithnjë me rroba të reja.
E pse të mos mbahej ashtu? Ajo ishte vajze e vetme! Për Mozën kujdeseshin të gjithë njerëzit e shtëpisë: babi, mami, gjyshja, dhe gjyshi. Në shtëpinë e Mozës degjohet vetëm emri i saj.
Ju nuk i keni parë ndonjëherë lodrat e Mozës; të gjitha lodrat e pazarit ia kanë blerë dhe ia kane prurë në shtëpi: kukulla lloj-lloj, topa të vegjël e të mëdhenj, kuti me qëndisma, enë guzhine... Moza ka edhe një biçikletë, ka edhe makinë të vogël, me të cilën i bie rreth e përqark pallatit.
Ne, të tjerat, jo se nuk kemi lodra, kemi, po nuk kemi aq shume dhe s'janë aq të bukura si na duken ato të Mozës.
Dhe, të themi të drejtën, lodrat e Mozës na prishin gjithmonë mëndjen, sepse në të vërtetë nuk na pëlqente Moza llasticë, por lodrat dhe sendet e saj na tëhiqnin.
Gjithmonë ndodhte kështu: Mozën e merrte mami ose gjyshja dhe e fuste brënda në shtëpi, ne ktheheshim të mërzitura dhe vazhdonim lojën. Na vinte inat që gjyshja dhe mami i saj nuk na jepnin kurrë të drejtë. Vetëm Sava thoshte e zemëruar:
-Do ta shohë ajo, do ta shohë! Llastica!
Po nuk kalonte shumë dhe Moza zbriste prapë ne oborr me ndonjë kukull të madhe në duar ose me makinën që ia mbante gjyshja. Ah, sa të bukura na dukeshin ato! Në fillim ne bënim sikur nuk e shikonim, po dalëngadalë na ikte inati, dhe duke parë lodrat e Mozës, harronim lojën. E para e linte lojën Eva. Ajo thoshte :
-Unë nuk loz më, se u lodha.
Dilte nga loja dhe pas pak i afrohej Mozës. Moza ia jepte menjëherë kukullën ose çdo gjë tjetër që kishte në dorë dhe, si për inat, shikonte nga ne. Ne të tjerat, tani nuk kishim më mëndjen tek loja dhe një nga nje largoheshim, deri sa loja prishej fare. Ikte Klara, ikte Tina, ikte Edita ... dhe mbeteshim vetëm unë dhe Sava. Ne të dyjave, jo se nuk na pelqenin lodrat e Mozës, na pelqenin shumë, po se si na vinte, ashtu. Na kapte inati. Ishte Moza fajtore dhe, në vend që të vinte ajo tek ne, venim ne tek ajo. A ishte e drejtë kjo? Nuk ishte hiç e drejtë, po hajde t'ua mbushje mendjën Evës, Klarës, Editës, Tinës. Ato zemëroheshin kur Moza na prishte lojën, po kur dilte në oborr me lodrat e saj, e harronin shpejt zemërimin dhe i afroheshin e loznin sikur nuk kishte ndodhur asnjë.
Ah, sikur ta dini sa nxehesha unë e Sava, sidomos Sava. Ta shikonit Savën si behej. Donte të shkonte t'u prishte lojën, t'i shante, biles nganjëherë i hipte ne kokë t'i rrihte. Po une s'e lija.
-Hajde ikim, - i thosha, - Punë e madhe!
Ah, çfare dinake ishte ajo Moza! I nxirrte lodrat sa të na prishte lojën, e t'u merrte mëndjen atyre "budallaqeve" dhe pastaj e dinte vetë ajo. Sepse gjithnjë ndodhte kështu: Ua linte pak lodrën në dorë dhe ua merrte. U thoshte : "Mjaft tani, se më flet mami!"
I mbante sa i mbante, pastaj i dëbonte. Po i dëbonte!
U thoshte :"Ikni, tani se nuk loz më!, Ikni se do loz vetë!, Ikni se u mërzita!"
Kështu na kishte dëbuar njëherë edhe mua me Savën dhe ne që atë ditë nuk shkelnim më në shtëpinë e saj. Pse, ç'ishim ne, shërbëtoret e Mozës?!
Po hajde t'ua mbushje mendjen të gjitha shoqeve të pallatit, që i venin Mozës. Ato kujtonin se ne e kishim inat kot Mozën, sikur ia kishim zili lodrat.
Po ne nuk na bëhej vonë.
Kaloi kështu një javë, një muaj, dy, kur një ditë Klara na u zemërua aq keq me Mozën, se s'duronte ta shihte me sy. I kishte mbajtur bukën e lyer me gjalp, kurse, Moza kishte bredhur me biçikletë dhe pastaj i kishte thënë:
"Pse ma ke lëpire gjalpin?"
Një ditë tjeter iku dhe Tina nga Moza. Ikën me rradhë dhe të tjerat. E fundit iku Eva. Të gjitha nuk i flitnin më Mozës. Ajo ishte llasticë, qe s'i gjëndej shoqja!
Kështu, Moza mbeti vetëm, pa shoqe. Ta shikoje kur zbriste shkallët e dilte në oborr; ngarkohej me gjithë ato lodrat, merrte edhe biçikletën dhe makinën e vogël, por asnjë nuk i afrohej. Ne as e shihnim, as i flitnim, por vazhdonim lojën. Asaj i vinte plasje.
Në fillim priste t'i shkonte ndonje nga ne. Por, kur pa që asnje nuk i vajti, zuri të na thërriste me emër:
-Eva do të lozësh? Na.
Zbriste nga biçikleta dhe priste t'i shkonte Eva por ajo nuk luante nga vëndi, biles edhe kur i prishej mendja, Sava e shikonte me inat dhe Eva nuk guxonte.
Erdhi një ditë që Moza mbeti pa shoqe fare. Lozte me Blertën, që ju s'e njihni, me një vajze të vogël, që s'ka mësuar akoma të flasë. Ne kjo na gëzonte.
Por Moza u mërzit shumë dhe si duket u tha mami dhe babit. Zbriti mami i saj dhe na tha:
-Vajza, pse s'lozni me Mozën?
Ne nuk folëm njëherë, por Sava, që është brisk nga goja, i tha:
-Moza është llasticë!
-I marrsh të keqen Mozës, - u degjua zëri i gjyshes nga dritarja, - llasticë je vetë!
Mami i Mozës u zemërua, por jo me ne, me gjyshen. Ajo nuk foli më. Mori Mozën dhe iku. Nga kjo ne kuptuam se edhe mami i saj nuk donte që Moza të ishte llasticë.
Tani Moza rri fare vetëm. Nuk i zbret më lodrat. Na shikon ne që lozim dhe as na flet, as na nget.
Herën e fundit ndodhi kështu: Ne po loznim prapa pallatit me litar. Kur papritmas u fut në mes Moza dhe deshi të hidhej. Sava, që rretullonte një anë të litarit, sapo e pa, ndaloi lojën. Anën tjetër të litarit e mbante Eva.
-Tunde Eva! - tha me gjysëm zeri Moza.
Por edhe Eva e lëshoi litarin.
-Ti je llasticë! - tha një nga ne.
Padashur ne u grumbulluam dhe e vumë Mozen në mes. Ajo mbante kokën ngritur, po sytë i kishte ulur poshtë.
-Ti nuk je shoqja jonë, - tha Sava. - ti ke shoqe vetëm veten.
Ajo uli menjëherë kokën.
-Llasticë! - thirri Eva
-Llasticë! - thirrëm edhe ne të tjerat.
Moza mbuloi me duar fytyrën dhe menjëherë ia plasi të qarit. Ne nuk folëm fare, as unë, as Sava, asnjë. Ajo qante pa zë, por i gjithë trupi i dridhej. Ne kishim bërë një rreth përqark saj.
-Hajde vajza vazhdojmë lojën! - thirri Sava dhe kapi litarin. Ne u shpërndamë dhe, kur filluam të lëviznim litarin, ajo iku me vrap për në shtëpi.
Qysh atë ditë, Moza e kuptoi gabimin, e kuptoi se ishte bërë llasticë dhe llasticat nuk kanë shoqe.
Ajo vërtetë kishte shumë lodra, kishte mamin, babin, gjyshen dhe gjyshin, por ato nuk ishin shoqe. Nuk ishin ato shoqet me të cilat rri dhe loz gjithë ditën. Ajo nuk ishte e gëzuar si vajzat e tjera të pallatit tonë.
Nje ditë ajo po zbriste shkallët e pallatit. Dalëngadalë ajo u afrua aty ku po loznim ne dhe na pyeti :
-A të loz edhe unë?
Ne po shikonim nga Sava, asaj i erdhi keq, edhe ne na erdhi keq kur pamë sytë me lotë të Mozës.
-Mirë, - tha Sava.
Ajo e gëzuar u fut në lojë, dhe prej asaj kohe, Moza e kuptoi gabimin e saj dhe ne nuk e thërrisnim më llasticë.*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*E p ë r h i t u r a

Na ishte një herë një vajzë e bukur e cila jetonte së bashku me babain e vet pasi që nëna i kishte vdekur. A jo shkonte për ç'do ditë tek vari i nënës dhe qante, dhe nuk kishte shokë tjerë pos zogjëve.



Një ditë u martua babai i saj me një grua e cila i kishte dy vajza. Ato asnjëra nuk e donin të përhiturën ashtu siq ato e quanin sepse ajo ishte më e bukur se ato. Ato ishin aq xheloze sa që e detyronin në punë të ndryshme, poashtu të veshë rrobe të vjetra.
Kur biente nata dhe vajza kishte përfunduar punët e ditës, ajo ulej pran hirit të zjarrit dhe qante, për këtë arsye dhe filluan të e quajn e Përhitura.
Një ditë u përhap lajmi se mbreti do bënte një fest ku gjitha vajzat e mbretëris do të ftoheshin. Puna ishte se princi donte të zgjedh një vajzë që të fejohej më të. Kur dy motrat morën vesh se si ishte puna u gëzuan shum dhe nuk mund të mendonin në asgjë tjetër pos se qfar fustani se do të veshin dhe se si do rregullonin flokët.

E Përhitura dhe ajo kishte dëshirë që të e takonte princin...
Më në fund dhe dita e madhe mbrini. Njerka dhe dy vajzat e saj morrën rrugën për në kështjellë të mbretit derisa e Pëhitura mbeti duke shiquar pas tyre. Kur më ato humbën nga pamja, e Përhitura filloi të qanë me zë. Një zanë që ishte pranë ndjeu ate dhe u bë e dukshme e tha:
- Ti dëshiron të shkosh në festë, apo jo?! Unë do të ndihmoj.
Po moj zanë por unë as fustan të veshi e as këpucë të mbathi, që të mund të shkoj tek princi...
- Shko në kopsht dhe këpute një kungull dhe më bjer mua! Shko në tavan dhe gjeji gjasht minak dhe nën guri zbuloi gjasht zhapinjë...

E përhitura pyeste vehten se ç'far don zana me ghith ato?! Sidoqoft ajo bëri mu ashtu siq i tha zana e cila me ndihmë të shkopit të saj magjik e shëndroi kungullin në karrocë të zbukuruar me ari, minakën i shëndroi në kuaj e nga zhapinjët bëri gjashtë shërbëtorë për të Përhiturën. E më në fund lëvizi shkopin magjik dhe veshi të përhiturën më një fustan të bukur punuar me ari e argjent e në këmbë i mbathi një palë këpucë të bukura nga qelqi.
- Ngutu tani i tha zana të së Përhiturës. Por të keshë kujdesë e të kthehesh para se të bie ora dymbëdhjetë. Pas orës së mesnatës ajo do të shëndrohej mu ashtu siq kishte qenë më parë, me rrobat të vjetra dhe këmbë zbathur. E përhitura i premtoi zanës se do kthehej para se ora të tregojë mesnatë.

Kur e Përhitura mbrini në festën e mbretit dhe u paraqit në hyrje, salla ku vallzohej u mbush me heshtje. Të gjithë qenë habitur me bukurin e së Përhiturës. Princi kur pa ate, u drejtua menjëherë në drejtim të saj dhe tërë mbrëmjen nuk u largua nga e Përhitura. Mirpo kur e Përhitura dëgjoi se ora filloi të shenjoj mesnatën iu kujtua se çka i kishte thën zana. Ajo iu përkul princit dhe me hapa të shpejtë iku nga aty.

Ditën e ardhme e përhitura ishte prap në festë dhe prap princi kaloi tërë mbrëmjen pran të së Përhiturës. Ditën e tretë e Përhitura ishte e habitur nga lumturia sa që nuk ndëgjoi orën e cila biente dymbdhjetë. Në qastet e fundit ajo u kthjell dhe kuptoi se duhet të ik nga aty. Ajo nuk mbrini të përshëndes princin ashtu siq duhej dhe ai nuk mbrini të ndalë të Përhiturën të qëndroj pranë tijë. Duke vrapuar një këpucë ra nga këmba e të së përhiturës dhe princi mori ate dhe afroi pranë zemrës.

Princi ishte dashuruar në të Përhiturën dhe kishte vendosur fellë të gjejë ate gjithsesi. Së shpejti u përhap lajmi se asaj cilës i përshtatet këpuca nga qelqi atë do e fejojë princi.
vajzat e njerkës u ngutën të provojnë këpucën edhe pse e dinin se ajo nuk ishte e tyre.

Kur u erdhi rradha të vajzat e njerkës së Përhiturës me grimasa të mëdha dhe mund donin të shtinin këmbën në këpucë, por ajo ishte e pamundur dhe asnerës nuk i përshtatej mu ashtu sikur nuk i përshtatej asnjë vajze tjetër në mretëri.
E Përhitura u afrua të mbathë këpucën dhe atë e bëri pa problem si dhe njëkohësisht nxori këpucën tjetër qelqi nga xhepi i përparsës dhe pasi mbathi ate ajo u shëndruan në bukurushen më të bukur në mbretëri.

Ditë më pasë u bë dasmë e madhe:
Princi dhe e Përhitura martoheshin*

----------


## Cold Fusion

Çakmaku

Canten ne shpine, shpaten ngjeshur ne brez, nje ushtar ecte rruges se madhe:
nje , dy!nje!dy! Kishte qene ne lufte dhe tani kthehej ne shtepi. Udhes takoi nje magjistare plake. Oh ajo ishte e shemtuar, buza poshtme i varej mbi kraharor! 
-Mirembrema, ushtar!-tha ajo,-sa shpate te bukur qe paske! Sa e madhe qenka canta jote! Ti me dukesh ushtar i vertete; keshtu qe po te jap para sa te duash.
-Faleminderit, o plake!-u pergjigj ushtari.
-E shikon ate pemen e madhe? – vazhdoi magjistarja duke i treguar me gisht nje peme aty prane;-ajo eshte krej bosh perbrenda; hip siper , do shohesh nje vrime te madhe ; nga kjo vrime rreshqet gjer ne fund te pemes. Po ta lidh trupin me nje litar , qe kur te me therresesh , te te ngre perseri.
-C’do te bej ne fund te pemes?-pyeti ushtari.
-Do kerkosh para. Sapo te arrish ne fund te pemes, do te gjendesh ne nje korridor te madh te ndricuar mire pasi atje ka mbi 100 llamba. Do te shohesh tre porta, mund t’i hapesh, celesat jane bravat. Po hyre ne dhomen e pare, do te shohesh , ne mes te dyshemese, nje arke te madhe me nje qen persiper. Syte e ketij qeni jane aq te medhenj sa nje filxhan caji, po ti mos u habit. Po te jap mesallen time me kuti te kaltra. Ti do ta shtrosh ate ne dysheme:ec me guxim drejt qenit, kape , vere ne mesallen time; hape arken dhe merr aty sa grosh te duash. Te gjitha jane prej bakri; ne te pelqen me shume argjendi, hyr ne dhomen e dyte. Atje eshte ulur nje qen qe i ka syte me te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri: mos u habit, vere ne mesallen time dhe merr argjend sa te kesh qejf. Ne qofte se te pelqen floriri me shume edhe mund te kesh sa te duash, per kete mjaftonte hysh ne dhomen e trete. Mirepo qeni qe eshte ulur ne arke i ka syte me te medhenj sa nje kulle e madhe e rrumbullaket. Besome, nje qen i forte. Sidoqofte,ti mos u habit: vere mesallen time, ai nuk do te te beje asnje te keqe dhe merr nga arka sa flori te duash.
-S’me duket aspak keq,-tha ushtari; po ti cfare do qe te te jap, o magjistare plake? Mendoj se edhe ti duhet te kesh pjesen tende.
-Jo, une nuk dua asnje grosh; vetem te me sjellesh cakmakun e vjeter qe e ka lene atje gjyshja ime kur ishte per vizite heren e fundit.
-Mire. Shkoma litarin rreth trupit.
-Na, na edhe mesallen time me kuti te kaltra.
Ushtari hipi ne peme, rreshqiti nga vrima poshte dhe u gjend ashtu sic kishte thene magjistarja, ne nje korridor te madh, te ndricuar nga njeqind llamba.
Hapi porten e pare! Uf! Qeni qendronte I ulur dhe ia nguli syte e tij te medhenj sa filxhanet e cajit.
-Ti je nje djale I mbare, I tha ushtari duke e kapur ; e vuri ne mesallen e magjistares dhe mori aq grosh bakri sa I nxune xhepat. Pastaj e mbylli arken, e vuri perseri qenin persiper dhe iku ne dhome tjeter.Si qe e mundur! Atje qendronte qeni qe I kishte syte te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri.
-Ki kujdes e mos m’I ngul syte aq shume –tha ushtari, -se do te te prishen. 
Pastaj e vuri qenin ne mesallen e magjistares. Por kur pa gjithe ato te holla argjendi ne arke, I hodhi poshte ato prej bakri dhe ngjeshi mire me argjend xhepat dhe cantet e tij. 
Pastaj, hyri ne dhomen e trete. Oh! C’tmerr!Qeni i kishte syte me te vertete te medhenj sa nje kulle e rrumbullaket; ata I verviteshin ne koke porsi rrota.
-Mirembrema!-tha ushtari duke nderuar ushtarakisht, se ne jeten e tij nuk kishte pare kurre nje qen te tille. Por, mbasi e veshtroi pak, mendoi me vete:”Mjaft!” E uli poshte qenin dhe hapi arken. Zot i madh! Sa flori qe kish! Sa per te blere gjithe qytetin e Kopenhages, gjithe derrat prej sheqeri te tregetareve te embelsirave, gjithe ushtaret prej plumbi, gjithe kamxhiket dhe kuajt, gjithe lodrat e botes; verte, kish shume flori.
Ushtari I flaku monedhat e argjendta qe kish ne xhepat dhe ne cante dhe I zevendesoi me flori. I mbushi kaq shume xhepat, thesin, kapelen, madje edhe cizmet, sa mezi ecte. Ish apo s’ish I pasur! E vuri qenin mbi arke, mbylli porten dhe nepermjet vrimes se pemes thirri:
-Tashti , me ngri lart o nene.
-E ke cakmakun ?- pyeti ajo.
-Oh jo vertet! E harrova fare.
U kthye mbrapsht dhe e solli. Atehere magjistarja e ngriti lart dhe ai u gjend perseri ne rruge te madhe me xhepat, canten , cizmet dhe kapelen plot me florinj.
-C’do ta besh kete cakmak ?-pyeti ushtari.
-S’te hyn ne pune ty. Ti more parate; me jep cakmakun tani.
-Gjepura! Me thuaj ne cast se c’do ta besh , ndryshe hoqa shpaten dhe ta preva koken.
-Jo!-u pergjigj magjistarja.
Ushtari ja preu koken.Magjistarja u shtri sa gjate gjere kurse ai mblodhi parate ne mesalle, I ngarkoi ne kurriz, vuri cakmakun ne xhep dhe shkoi ne qytet.
Ishte nje qytet shume I bukur dhe ai hyri ne hanin me ne ze. Kerkoi dhomen me te mire dhe gjellet me te shijshme. Ishte pasanik I madh!
Sherbetori qe duhej t’i pastronte cizmet u cudit qe nje zoteri aq I pasur, kishte cizme aq te vjetra. Por ushtari nuk kish pasur kohe qe te blinte te reja; vetem te nesermen gjeti cizme te bukura dhe rroba me vertete elegante. Ushtari na u be zoteri I shquar. Ia treguan nje nga nje te gjithe gjerat e bukura ne qytet, I folen per mbretin edhe te bijen e tij, princeshen shume te bukur.
-Si te bej qe ta shoh? –pyeti ushtari.
-Eshte shume e veshtire!- u pergjigjen qe te gjithe- Ajo banon ne nje pallat te madh prej bakri, te rrethuar nga mure dhe kulla. Vec mbretit, asnjeri tjeter nuk mund te shkoje tek ajo: sepse nje falltar nje here pati treguar qe nje dite ajo do te martohet me nje ushtar te thjeshte, gje qe mbreti s’i pelqente aspak.
-Megjithekete, une deshiroj ta shoh,-mendoi ushtari.Por ai nuk mund te siguronte dot lejen.
Nderkaq ai kalonte nje jete te gezuar, shkonte ne shfaqje, shetiste me karroce ne kopshtin e mbretit edhe u jepte shume lemoshe te varferve. Nga jeta e tij ai e dinte se sa e veshtire ishte te mos kishe asnje grosh ne xhep. Tani ai ishte I pasur, kishte rroba te bukura edhe bashke me keto miq, te cilet I thoshin se ishte nje njeri elegant, nje burre fisnik. Ushtarit I pelqenin shume keto levdata. Cdo dite harxhonte para, por kurre nuk merrte. Me ne fund nuk I mbeten vecse dy grosh. Iu desh ta linte, dhomen e bukur ku banonte dhe te zinte ne vend te saj nje zgaver te vogel nen cati. Ketu detyrohej ti lustronte vete cizmet, ti arnonte me gjilpere te trashe dhe asnje nga miqte e tij nuk I vinte ta shihte:kishte shume shkalle per tu ngjitur.
Nje mbremje te erret, s’kish te blinte as edhe nje qiri, ui kujtua menjehere se I kishte mbetur nje cope qiri. Mori cakmakun, qe ia kishte marre shtriges plake, dhe copen e qiririt; por ne castin kur guri I cakmakut, shkrepen shkendijat, befas u hap porta dhe para tij u gjend qeni qe I kishte syte te medhenj sa nje filxhan caji:
-O zot im, c’urdheroni?-I tha qeni.
C’eshte keshtu?- tha me ze te larte ushtari.-Cakmak I cuditshem! Keshtu pra, do te kem cfare te dua?Shpejt! Me sill para! Hop! Kafsha iku! Hop! U kthye perseri duke mbajtur ne goje nje thes te madh me te holla. Ushtari e dinte tashti te zoteronte nje cakmak me vlere. Po ta shkrepte nje here, vinte qeni I arkes me para bakri; dy here, qeni I arkes me para te argjendta,; tri here, ai qe ruante floririn. Pa humbur kohe, u kthye ne dhomen e tij te bukur dhe veshi prape rrobat e bukura; kur te shohesh iu versulen miqte; e donin shume tani!
Nje dite ushtari mendoi:”Pune e cuditshme kjo qe te mos shohesh princeshen!Te gjithe jane ne nje mendje se ajo eshte e perkryer nga bukuria; 
Por kujt I sherben bukuria ne nje keshtjelle prej bakri qe ka gjithe ato kulla? S’do te kete per mua valle menyre qe ta shoh?Ku e kam cakmakun?” E shkrepi: Fap! I doli perpara qeni me sy sa nje filxhan caji.
-E di qe eshte mesi nates,-I tha ushtari,-po megjitheate une dua ta shoh princeshen, qofte edhe nje minute.
Qeni u largua vetetimthi dhe, para se ushtari te arrinte te mendonte per ae, ai u kthye me gjithe princeshen, qe ish shtire ne shpinen e tij dhe po flinte. Dukej aq e bukursa , me te pare, e merrje me mend qe ishte nje princeshe. Ushtari nuk u permbajt dhe e puthi, se ishte nje ushtar I vertete.
Pastaj, qeni e ktheu princeshen ne vendin ku e kishte marre. Te nesermen, kur ishte duke pire caj me mbretin dhe mbretereshen, princesha u tregoi atyre qe kishte pare naten nje enderr te cuditshme me nje qen dhe nje ushtar. I kishte hipur qenit si kale dhe ushtari e kishte puthur.
-Nje histori shume e bukur,- tha mbreteresha.
Megjithekete, naten e neserme, ngarkuan njeren nga zonjat e oborrit, nje plake, te rrinte roje prane shtratit te princeshes, per te pare nese ishte vertet enderr.
Ushtarit I kishte hipur ne koke ta shihte perseri princeshen e bukur. Qeni erdhi prape naten, e mori dhe iku me te katra. Po zonja e oborrit mbathi pale cizme qe s’futnin uje, dhe shpejt, pas tyre. Kur pa shtepine ku hyri qeni, tha me vete:” Tashti e di adresen” dhe me nje cope shkumes beri nje kryq te madh ne porte. Pastaj u kthye te flinte. Mbas pak erdhi edhe qeni me princeshen. Por kur vuri re ne porte kishte nje kryq te bardhe, qeni mori gjithashtu nje cope shkumes dhe beri kryqe ne te gjithe portat e qytetit. U tregua me te vertete mendjeholle: si do ta gjente dot porten perseri zonja oborrit?
Te nesermen ne mengjes, qysh heret, mbreti , mbreteresha, zonja e oborrit dhe te gjithe oborrtaret shkuan te shihnin ku kishte qene princesha.
-Ja ketu!-tha mbreti kur pa te paren porte te shenuar me kryq.
-Jo, jo, eshte, atje I dashur,-u pergjigj mbreteresha, kur pa se edhe porta e dyte ishte shenuar gjithashtu me nje kryq.
-Ja edhe nje! Ja edhe nje!- thane te gjithe me rradhe, kur pane kryqe ne te gjithe portat Atehere kuptuan se ishte e kote te kerkoje me tutje.
Por mbreteresha ishte nje grua me mend qe nuk dinte vetem te shetiste me karroce. Mori gersheret e sasj te arta, preu nje cope mendafsh dhe beri nje xhep te vogel te bukur. E mbushi ate plot me miell, ia qepi princeshes ne kurriz, dhe I beri xhepit nje vrime te vogel. Ne kete menyre mielli do te binte gjate gjithe rruges nga do te kalonte princesha. Naten qeni erdhi perseri, e mori princeshen ne kurriz dhe ia shpuri ushtarit, qe e dashuronte aq fort sa donte te ishte princ ta merrte per grua.
Mielli u derdh pa pushim qe nga pallati deri te dritarja e ushtarit, por qeni s’e vuri re aspak.Te nesermen mbreti dhe mbreteresha meduan me lehtesi ku kishte shkuar e bija e tyre. Ushtarin e kapen dhe e futen ne burg. Uf! Sa e erret dhe e merzitshme ishte qelia e tij. Pastaj erdhen I thane:- Neser do te varesh!- Ky ishte nje lajm I keq, dhe per me teper cakmakun e kishte harruar ne han. Diten tjeter, nepermjet hekurave te dritares, ai pa popullin qe dilte turma-turma nga qyteti per te pare kur te varej. Ai degjoi daullet dhe pa ushtaret qe ecnin pas tyre. TE gjithe njerezit vraponi: nje djalosh kepucar, me mesalle dhe pantofla, rendte aq shpejt, sa nje nga pantoflat e tij I doli nga kemba dhe u perplas pikerisht kunder murit mbrapa te cilit ushtari ishte ulur e shikonte nepermjet hekurave.
-Ej! Kepucar, mos u ngut kaq,-I thirri ushtari,- pa mua s’behet gje. Po degjo ketu. Po shkove me vrap gjer te hani ku kam banuar dhe te me sjellesh cakmakun tim, do te te jap dy gorsh. Vec mos e merr me nge! Djaloshi kepucar, qe desh te fitonte dy grosh, u nis fluturimthi te kerkonte cakmaku, ia solli ushtarit dhe … tashti mbani vesh e degjoni cfare ndodhi.
Jashte qytetit kishin ngritur nje trekendesh te madh, qe e rrethonin ushtaret dhe mijera mijera njerez. Mbreti dhe mbreteresha ishin ulur ne nje fron shume te bukur; perkarshi, gjykatesi dhe gjithe keshilltaret. Kish kohe qe ushtari ishte ngjitur mbi shkalle dhe perpak do t’i hidhnin litarin ne gryke, kerkoi leje te shprehte deshiren e tij te fundit. Sipas tij, kete te mire duhej ti benin cdo krimineli qe do te ekzekutonin. Tha se kish shume qejf te ndizte nje llulle duhan, fundja do te ish hera fundit qe ai do te pinte duhan ne kete bote. Mbreti nuk deshi t’ia kundershtonte deshiren. Atehere, ushtari mori cakmakun e shkrepi;nje, dy, tre! Pernjeheresh, u duken te tre qente: ai me syte e medhenj sa nje filxhan, tjetri qe I kish te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri dhe ai I trei me ata syte e tmerrshme sa nje kulle e rrumbullakte.
-Me ndihmoni se do te me varin!-tha ushtari Atehere qente u versulen mbi gjykatesit dhe mbi keshilltaret, I rrembyen, njerin nga kembet, tjetrin nga hunda dhe I flaken aq lart ne ajer, sa kur rane ne toke u bene cope –cope. 
-Nuk dua te me hedhin…-tha mbreti; por qeni me I madh e rrembeu tok me mbretereshendhe I flaku si te tjeret. Ushtaret u frikesuan dhe ne popull u degjuan thirrje :flutura: shtar I vogel ti do te jesh mbreti yne dhe do te martohesh me princeshen e bukur!
E vune ushtarin ne karrocen e mbretit; te tre qente vallezonin dhe therrisnin :qenush: rra! Femijet vershellenin neper gishterinjte dhe ushtaret paraqitnin per nder armet. Princesha doli nga pallati I bakert dhe u be mbretereshe. Per kete ajo ishte shume e kenaqur. Dasma vazhdoi tete dite; ishin ftuar dhe te tre qente. Ne tryeze, ata hapen syte me shume se c’i kishin.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Mbreteresh Evangjelia

Nje here e nje kohe, na ishin dy vellezer, Arturo dhe Matiani..
Arturo, na ishte vellai i madh, dhe Matiani ishte vellai i vogel.
Nje dite prej ditesh, kur te dy vellezrit po shetisnin neper rrugicat e fshatit, Arturo takoi Evangjelien…
Ajo ishte shume e bukur!
Arturo u dashurua marrezisht me bukuroshen Evangjelie, mirepo edhe Evagjelia e pelqeu Arturon se ishte djal i pashem…
Arturo me pas vendosi te shkonte te shtepia e Evagjalies, per te takuar prinderit e saj dhe t’u kerkonte atyre doren e Evagjelies per nuse…
dhe ashtu beri…
Me pas ata u martuan bashk.
Ne shtepin e Artuos dhe Matianit, gjendja ekonomike ishte shume e rende, dhe nuk kishin as buke te hanin…
keshtu nje dite prej ditesh vellai i madh Arturo, vendosi te iki ne kurbet, ne Turqi…
ai u largua duke i premtuar gruas se tij se nje dite do kthehej serish pran saj, dhe ajo te mos e harronte se ai e donte shume.
dhe Evagjelia e donte shume Arturon, dhe u deshperua shume nga largimi i tij per ne kurbet.
Nderkohe, pas pak kohesh, vellai i Arturos, Matiani, ne bindjen e plot te tij se vellait te vet do t’i ndodhte dicka e keqe ne kurbet dhe nuk do kthehej me,,,i kerkon Evagjelies te martohej me te…mirepo Evagjelia nuk pranoi, se e donte shume Arturon dhe i kishte dhen fjalen se do e priste ate deri ne vdekje…
Keshtu Matiani u nevrikos dhe e rrahu shume Evagjelien dhe e groposi te gjall Evagjelien ne nje varr me gure..dhe iku ne shtepi..
Pas pak, aty pran varrit, kalon nje Bej, hipur ne nje kal te bardhe,,ne nje cast ai po degjonte disa renkima sikur vinin nga larg,,,
Zebret nga kali dhe po degjonte me imtesi,,,kur u afrua tek varri me gure, kuptoi se renkimat po vinin prej aty…
E zbuloi varrin dhe aty gjeti Evagjelien e bukur qe e kishte varrosur te gjall i kunati i saj i keq, Matiani.
Beu filloi ta pyes Evagjelin se, cfare i kishte ndodhur…?, ajo i tregon historin atij se, si i kunati i saj i’a kishte bere…
Ajo i’u lut Beut qe ta merrte me vete dhe ta largonte nga aty, se ne shtepin e saj nuk kthehej dot serish..
Dhe Beu e mori me vete Evagjeline e bukur!
Pasi vajten ne shtepin e Beut, Beu i tha Evagjelise se ajo duhej te punonte qe te rrinte aty, dhe e beri sherbetoren e shtepis.
Evagjelia u gezua qe Beu e mbajti ne shtepi dhe i dha edhe pune…
Beu ishte i martuar dhe me nje femij, ai kishte nje djal.
Por ne shtepin e tij ai kishte punesuar edhe nje hamall, i cili merresh me blegtorine dhe bujqesin ne shtepin e Beut.
Beu dhe e gruaja e tij ishin shume te kenaqur qe kishin nje sherbetore si Evangjelia, ajo u bente te gjitha punet e shtepise dhe ishte shume e sjellshme…ata e moren shume per zemer Evangjeline…edhe Evangjelia ishte shume e kenaqur qe punonte ne nje familje te mire.
Nje dite prej ditesh, hamalli shkon per dru ne pyll, kur ai kthehet nga pylli me mushken me dru, i therret Evangjelise per ta ndihmuar ate qe te shkarkonin mushken me dru..dhe Evangeli e ndihmonte..
Ai nisi perdita qe te kerkonte ndihmen e Evangjelise…
Nje dite hamalli i thot Evangjelise se kishte ren ne dasiuri me te dhe i kerkon qe te martohen…
Por Evangjelia nuk pranzi, dhe ajo i thot se ishte e martuar dhe se do priste burrin e saj Arturon te cilin e donte shume dhe se ishte e bindur qe nje dite do bashkohej prap me te.
Hamalli u merzit shume me Evangjeline, dhe vendosi qe te hakmerrej ndaj saj!
Mirepo ai e dinte se te zotet e shtepise, e kishin shume per zemer Evangjeline, dhe nuk po gente dot nje menyre se si te hakmerrej ndaj saj…
Nje nat hamalli, priti deri vone sa fjeten te gjithe, merr nje thike edhe vete ther te birin e Beut, me pas ai shkon e vedos thiken posht jastekut te Evangjelise.
Kur zgjohen ne mengjes Beu me gruan e tij dhe ven ne guzhine per te ngren mengjesin, çuditerisht, si asnje dite tjeter ata vune re se djali i tyre, i cili cdo dite ngihej shpejt ne mengjes, ate mengjes ai nuk po dukej!
Te dy bashke, Beu me gruan e tij shkuan tek dhoma e djalit dhe e gjejn djalin te vdekur.
Hamalli duke qar, i thot Beut dhe gruas se tij se, ai kishte pare Evangjeline me nje thike ne dore, dhe i con ata tek dhoma e Evangjelise, dhe ngre jastekun ku kishte fshehur thiken dhe u’a tregon.
Evangeli u tmerrua kur u zgjua papritmas dhe shikon hamallin me thiken me gjak ne dore.
Hamalli I bertet Evangjelise duke I then!
-te pashe qe e vrave ti djalin e Beut!,-trego te verteten!.-i bertet hamalli.
Por Evangjelia nuk po kuptonte asgje!
Kurse Beu i thot!
-Une te shpetova jeten, te dhash gjithcka, ushqim, pune, streh per te fjetur, dhe ti me vrave djalin!
Evangelia i thot Beut se nuk e kishte bere ajo nje gje te tille, ajo i lutet e pergjerohet Beut qe ta bisonte ate.
Por Beu vendos t’i jap rrogen e saj, dhe nuk e ndeshkon pasi nuk kishte fakte por edhe se e kishin shume per zemer Evangjelin, dhe keshtu denimi i vetem qe i jep Evangjelis, e perze nga shtepia…
Evangelia largohet shtepia duke qar dhe duke i then Beut se nuk ishte ajo qe kishte vrar te birin e tij.
Pasi u largua Evangjelia, ajo mberrin ne nje qytet, ku sheshi i qytetit ishte mbushur plot me njerez.
Ajo pyet aty, perse ishin mbledhur kaq shume njerez?
Njerzit i tregojn se, ishte nje I varfer qe I kishte 50 lek borxh mbretit dhe nuk kishte t’ia kthente, dhe keshtu mbreti kishte vendosur ta varte ate ne litar.
Evangjelia me pas I afrohet nje ushtari dhe I thot atij se, pot e paguante ajo borxhin e njeriut te varfer, a do ta linin te gjall?
Ushtari nderkohe vete i thot mbretit se ishte nje grua qe donte te pagante borxhin ne kembim te jetes se njeriut te varfer qe do e varnin, dhe mbreti bie dakort.
Kur ushtaret e zgidhen nga litari njeriun e varfer, ai i pyeti ata se, kush ishte ai person qe i shpetoi jete?, ata i than se ishte nje grua qe sapo ishte largura nga aty.
Ai me pas rendi me vrap per ta takuar dhe ta falenderonte Evangjeline, ai e kapi Evangjeline pran nje lumi, kur e pa Evangjeline ai mbeti i mahnitur nga bukuria e saj.
Me pas ai e pyeti se, perse i’a shpetoi jeten? Evangjelia i tha se i erdhi keq dhe mqs kishte leket te shpetova.
Por burri nuk e besoi, ai mendoi se Evangjelia kishte ren ne dasiuri me te, dhe i kerkon asaj qe te martoheshin. Evangjelia nuk pranoi se ishte e martuar me Arturon dhe se e donte shume burrin e saj, ajo i hipi nje barke qe gjendej aty ne lum dhe u largua, ndersa burri u kthye ne shtepi.
Me pas Evangjelia mberriti ne disa ara me lule. Kur ajo kishte qen e vogel, nena e saj i kishte mesuar se si te pergatiste ilace me lulet, ajo i kerkoi pronarit te asaj toke qe te ndertonte nje barak dhe te qendronte aty dhe te bente ilace per njerzit e semur dhe t’i sheronte ata, pronai i tokes e lejoj me kenaqesi te madhe…Evangjelia vec asaj qe ishte shume e bukur, ishte edhe shume njeri i mire ne shpirt…
Tek baraka qe ndertoi Evangjelia, filluan te vinin shume njerez te semur qe t’i sheronte Evangjelia me placet e saja…
Zerat se nje grua e mire sheronte njerzit me ilac lulesh, mberriten deri ne veshin e mbretit te asaj zone…
Dhe mbreti i cili quante nga nje semundje e pa sherueshme, kerkoj qe t’ia sillnin Evangjeline dhe ta sheronte ate nese ajo mundej.
Ai i tregoi Evangjelis se cfare semundje e mundonte mbretin dhe Evangjelia mblodhi disa lule, beri ilacin qe duhej dhe e sheroi mbretin..
Ne kete kohe, kthehet ne shtepi Arturo qe kishte qen ne kurbet ne Turqi. Ai gjen vetem te vellan Matianin ne shtepi, dhe e pyet ate se ku ishte Evangjelia, gruaja e tij?, Matiani e genjen te vellain dhe i thot se Evangjelia kishte vdekur nga deshperimi qe Arturo ishte largura.
Dhe nga te qaret e shumte, i thot te vellait, une ngela qorr, ndersa Mariani ishte qerruar nga mekati qe kishte bere.
Ndersa hamalli i Beut kishte ngelur shurdh, dhe njeriu qe Evangelia i shpetoi jeten, kishte ngelur memec.
Lajmi qe nje grua sheronte njerzit e semur ishte perhapur gjithandej…
Te tre te semuret, i vellai i Arturos, hamalli dhe burri memec, ven tek Evangjelia qe te sherohen, mirepo nuk e dinin se ishte Evangjelia.
Kur ven atje, Evangjelia habitet kur shikon Arturon, te shoqin, dhe nxjerr nje grua qe e kishte punesuar aty si ndihmese, qe t’I pyesi se perse kishin ardhur!?
Gruaja i pyet dhe nderkohe qe te tre genjejn se perse kishin vajtur.
Si fillim futet i pari njeriu qe Evangjelia pagoi borxhin per te dhe i shpetoi jeten atij…
Evangjelia e pyeti se cfare kishte ndodhur qe kishte ngelur memec? Dhe ai i tregon te verteten Evangjelies, dhe ajo e sheron burrin memec dhe i thot se ajo ishte Evangjelia,,,burri i penduar i kerkon falje Evangjelies, dhe iken per ne shtepi…
Me pas futet Beu me hamallin qe e kishte sjell per ta sheruar,
Evangjelia e pyet hamallin se cfare kishte ndodhur qe ai kish ngelur shurdh, ndersa hamalli e genjen Evangjelien…ajo e lyen me ilacin e luleve hamallin dhe ai nuk po sherohej…hamalli po shqeteohej qe pse nuk po sherohej,,,Evangjelia me pas I thot Beut qe te dilte jasht, dhe I kerkon hamallit qe te tregonte te verteten se ndryshe ilaci nuk do kryente efekt ne rast se ai genjente.
Ateher hamalli I tregon te verteten Evangjelies, se si kishte ndodhur dhe u sherua, pastaj Evangjelia I thot se ishte ajo gruaja e cila ai akuzoi per vrasjen e te birit te Beut. Hamalli I deshperuar I kerkoi falje Evangjelies dhe u largua…
Me ne fund erdhi dhe radha e Matianit qe te futej per t’u sheruar, 
Evangjelia e pyeti Matianin se cfare kishte ndodhur qe ai kishte ngelur i verber?
Por Mariani veproi si hamalli, ai e genjeu Evangjelien, nuk i tregoj asaj te verteten..
Ajo veproi njesoi si me hamallin edhe me Matianin dhe i thot se po nuk tregoi te verteten ilaci nuk do e sheronte ate…me pas Matiani i tregon asaj te verteten, kur ai sherohet shikon Evangjelien dhe e njohu me nje here, ai rend perjashta dhe i thot te vellait Arturos se, gruaja qe sheronte ishte Evangjelia. Arturo u fut brenda ta takonte ate, dhe i kerkoj asaj qe te ktheheshin ne shtepi dhe te jetonin bashke, mirepo Evangjelia nuk pranoi, dhe Arturo iken i deshperuar bashke me te vellain per ne shtepi.
Nje dite mbreti i asaj zone vdes, dhe si trashegimtare le Evangjeline, gruan e bukur dhe zemermire.
Evangjelia u be mbreteresh.
Arturo nuk e dinte qe Evangjelia u be mbreteresh, dhe ai vendosi te shkoi te mbreti dhe t’i kerkonte atij ndihme per te bindur Evangjelien qe te bashkohej serish me te.
Kur Arturo vete ne mbreteri, atje shikon ne fron Evangjelien, ai u habit kur pa gruan e tij mbreteresh, me nje here Arturo mendoi se ajo ishte martuar me mbretin, pasi Arturo nuk e kishte marr vesh se mbreti kishte vdekur dhe se kishte len trashegimtare Evangjelien.
Arturo filloj ta peste Evangjelien se, pse u martua me mbretin dhe e la Arturon qe ai e donte shume?
Mirepo Evangjelia i tha se do te sjell ketu perpara teje njezet vajzat me te bukura te mbreterise dhe zgjith cilen nga keto te duash per grua.
Arturo nuk pranoi se donte shume Evangjelien dhe i kerkonte asaj qe te shkonte ne shtepi me te.
Ateher Evangjelia kur pa se Arturo e donte shume dhe se nuk zgjodhi asnje grua tjeter, ajo i shpjegoi atij se, mreti kishte vdekur dhe kishte len ate per trashegimtare…
Ateher ata u pajtuan dhe u martuan serish njeri me tjetrin, Arturo u be mbret dhe Evangjelia mbreteresh, dhe jetuan te lumtur…

----------


## Cold Fusion

Miq te larget

taniiii…perpara se te nisim perrallen u keqen xhaxhi, premtojni xhaxhit se do ta degjoni me vemendje ate, dhe jo si perrallen e kaluar qe bet zhureeeeem, mire kolopucat e xhaxhit
hajde i’a nisim tani:
na ishet sec na ishet…na ishte nje here nje arush gri qe e quanin Matia…Matia jetonte prej kohesh buze nje kenete, brenda zgavres se nje trungu te nje peme ku me perpara tek kjo zgavra banonte nje ketrush…
Ishte nje pem shume e madhe, me tre dhoma brenda dhe shume komode.
Aty arush Matia, ndjente fresket gjat veres dhe ngroht gjat dimriiiiiit.
Nje dite prej ditesh, arush Matia pati nje vizitor nga Australia e larget…ishte Koala Krutis, nje shoku i tij i vjeter.
Matia e rregulloj shokun e vet ne nje prej dhomave te medha qe kishte ai.
Kurtis ishte entuziast nga natyra dhe cdo gje i dukej e mahnitshme…Gjithcka ishte ndryshe ne Australi!
Matia e merrte me vete cdo dite shokun e tij te vjeter dhe e shetiste dhe i tregonte te gjitha rrethinat dhe vendet e bukura…
Dy miqt tan, shetisnin gjate neper pyll dhe takonin te gjithe banoret qe jetonin aty.
Nje dite prej ditesh, ata vendosen te ngjiteshin ne mal per te takuar ariun e murrme…
dhe ashtu ben…
u ngjiten lart e lart…deri te shtepia e madhe e ariut te murrme…
Ai i qerasi ata me lemonada si fillim, me pas i’u nxori mjalt per drek, qe arinjt e kan shume qejf….
ariu i murrme, u kenaq shume nga vizita e dy shokeve te vjeter…
me pas te dy shoket, Matia dhe Kurtis, u ngjiten akoma dhe me lart malit dhe takuan Marmoten simpatike, qe ishte shume shume e bukul…
Dielli po perendonte dhe dy miqve tane u duhej te ktheheshin ne shtepin e tyre perpara se te errej e te behej nate…
dhe keshtu ben…
Ne mbremje, Matia vendosi t’i bente nje surpiz te bukur shokut te tij Kurtisit, dhe i hoqi krevatin nga dhoma e tij ku flinte, dhe e vendosi ate midis dy degeve te pemes, me pas Matia vendosi dy poce me mjalt mbi deget e pemes dhe aty afer tyre vendosi dhe nje llampe…
Erdhi ora per te fjetur gjume dhe u futen posht batanieve te dy shoket, dhe qendruan duke pritur…
Pas pak filluan te vinin flutura te bukura shume shume…te cilat i terhiqnin drita e llampes dhe era e mire e mjaltit qe kishte vendosur Matia…u mblodhen aq shume flutura te bukura sa Kurtis nuk donte te flinte ate nate, por donte te rrinte gjithe naten duke pare fluturat e bukura, qe nuk i kishte pare kurr asnje here, se ne Australi ku jetonte Kurtis nuk kishte flutura aq te bukura…
Te nesermen ne mengjes kur u ngriten nga gjumi, Kurtis do largohej serish per ne Australi, dhe po i vinte aq keq qe do largohej nga ai vend aq i bukur, por edhe Matia nuk donte qe te ikte shoku i tij…mirepo Kurtis duhej te ikte se kishte len atje femijet edhe mama arushen vetem per te cilet i kishte marr shume malli…
Dhe keshtu u nis per ne shtepin e tij serish vizitori dhe shoku i ngusht i Matias…
Kurtis e falenderoi shume shume shokun e tij per te gjitha ato surpriza dhe per te gjithe ate mikpritje qe i beri Matiasi, dhe i premtoi atij se, heren tjeter do vinte bashke me femijet dhe mama arushen per vizite….dhe u nis per rruge vizitori jone i dashur…
-Mirupafshim shoku im i vjeter! -i tha Matias.
-Mirupafshim miku im! -tha Kurtis…dhe u nis per rrugen e larget per ne Australi vizitori jone i dashur…

----------


## Cold Fusion

Nje shtepi per dimer

Ateher…
Na ishte nje here e nje kohe urithi Gustavo, ai jetonte ne nje shpell te thell ne pyje, dhe pothuajse nuk e shinte driten e diellit.
Gjithe kohen lexonte dhe flinte.
Gustavo kishte me qindraaaaa libra, dhe lexonte derisa i mbylleshin syte.
Nje dite vjeshte, dy miqt e tij, Filiberto dhe Alfonso, shkuan ta takonin dhe mbeten te cuditur!
-Gustavo! -tha FLiberto, -Duhet te dalesh pak ne ajer te paster! Ketu thelle ne shpelle, ndonje dite, pa te vene re kush, do te te bjeri te fiket e do te ngordhesh.
Nuk e di qe dimri eshte tek dera? Ti nuk ke mbledhur asnje ushqim per ditet e veshtira te dimrit. Nuk mund te jetosh vetem duke lexuar libra…-i tha Filibertoja Gustavos.
-Filiberto ka te drejte miku im,-shtoi Alfonso.-Ne duam te te ndihmojm Gustavo. Mund te qendrosh tek foleza jone e re, po te duash…-i tha ALfonso, Gustavos! Ne i kemi mbledhur ushqimet per dimer. Aty mund te sjellesh dhe librat e tua.
-Dhe Gustavoja pranoi te shkonte e te jetonte me dy miqt e tij.
Shtepia e Filibertos dhe Alfonsos ishte shume e mire, edhe shume e madhe…
Minjt e kishin rregulluar me shume kujdes. Kishin hapur edhe nje dritare te vockel per t’u ajerosur.
-Gustavoja mori me vete te gjitha librat e tij..ndjehej shume i kenaqur qe do banonte me dy minjt te cilet ishin shoket e tij te vetem.
-Gustavo lexonte shume, here pas here delte edhe ne ajer te paster nga dritarja qe kishin bere shoket e tij.
Ne dhjetor, ra shume debore dhe pllakosi nje i ftofet shume i madh…akulli dhe te ftohtett arriten deri brenda ne shtepi ku banonin tre shoket.
-Filiberto edhe Alfonso, e mbanin soben ndezur dite edhe nate, ngaqe ishte shume shume ftohte.
Ndersa Gustavo, rrinte ne shtratin e tij duke lexuar vazhdimisht librat qe kishte marr me vete.
Dimri u be edhe me i eger…
Drute per soben mbaruan te gjitha dhe i ftofeti as qe kishte ndermend te largohej…
Te tre miqt tane po na ngrinin nga te ftoftit i madh.
Ata vendosen qe te digjnin librat bashk me Gustavon, se ndryshe do ngordhnin nga te ftoftit,
dhe ashtu vepruan…
-Foleja ime e vjeter, ishte pak e rrenuar vertet, por te ftohtit nuk hynte aty brenda, -u ankua urith Gustavo…
Te dy miqt e tij, nuk e kundershtuan!
Pas ca kohesh, i kishin djegur pothuajse te gjithe librat e Gustavos…
Nje nate urith Gustavo, kur dy minjt po flinin, u largua pa u then asnje fjal, dhe shkoi tek foleja e tij e vjeter…
-Atje do te ken mbetur akoma disa libra per te lexuar!, -tha Gustavo!
Dhe shkoi serish ne shtepin e tij te vjeter e te rrenuar per te vazhduar leximin e librave qe kishte len ende atje…
dhe keshtu urith Gustavo, nuk pushoi kurr se lexuariiii…

----------


## Cold Fusion

Gishteza

Na ishte nje here nje grua qe deshironte shume te kishte nje femije te vogel, por, meqe nuk dinte se si ta plotesonte kete deshire, shkoi tek nje magjistare plake dhe i tha:
-Desha te kisha nje femij te vogel; me thuaj c’duhet te bej per kete gje?
-Nuk eshte pune e veshtire, – iu pergjigj magjistarja. -Na nje kokerr elb, qe eshte i nje lloi tjeter nga ai qe rritet ne arat e fshatareve dhe qe e hane pulat. Vere ate ne poçen me lule dhe do te shohesh.
-Faleminderit! – i tha gruaja, dhe i dha magjistares dymbedhjet groshe. Pastaj u kthye ne shtepi te saj dhe e mbolli kokrren e elbit.
Pas pak, ajo pa te dilte prej dheut nje lule e madhe dhe e bukur, qe i perngjante nje tulipani ende te pacelur mire.
-Sa lule e bukur! – tha gruaja duke puthur fletet e kuqe e te verdha, dhe po ne kete cast lulja u cel me nje zhurem te madhe. Tani dukej qe ishte nje tulipan i vertet, por brenda, ne sfondin e gjelber, ishte ulur nje vajze shume e vogel, e holle dhe e hijshme, e gjate sa nje gisht. Keshtu e quajten GISHTEZE.
I dhane per djep nje guaske arre te lustruar mire, per shtrat nje flete manushaqeje per mbulese nje flet trendafili. Aty flinte naten; diten luante mbi tryeze, ku gruaja vinte nje pjate plot me uje, te rrethuar me nje kurore lulesh. Ne kete pjate notonte nje flete e madhe tulipani mbi te cilen Gishteza mund te ulej dhe te lundronte nga njera buze e pjates ne tjetren, me ndihmen e dy qimeve kali te bardha qe i sherbenin ne vend te lopatave.
Ta kishte enda ta shihje; pastaj ajo dinte te kendonte me nje ze aq te embel dhe melodioz, s’a s’ishte degjuar kurre ndonjehere.
Nje nate, kur ajo po flinte, hyri ne dhome permes nje xhami te thyer nje zhabe shume e shemtuar. Kjo kafshe e llahtarshme, e madhe pa mase dhe e qullet, kerceu mbi tryezen ku flinte Gishteza, e mbyllur ne nje flete te kuqe trendafili.
- Ç’nuse e bukur per djalin tim! – tha zhaba.
Mori guasken e arres dhe duke dale po nga xhami i thyer, e nxori vogelushen ne kopsht.
Atje rridhte nje she i gjere, qe nga njera ane puqej me nje mocal. Ne kete mocal jetonte zhaba me te birin. Buu! Uff! Ky ishte i piste dhe i shemtuar, i perngjante krejt te emes.
- Kuak kuak! brikkeek – ek – bertiti kur e pa vajzen e vogel shume te bukur ne guasken e arres.
- Shsht! Mos fol me ze kaq te larte! Do ta zgjosh, – i tha zhaba plake. – Pastaj edhe mund te na shpetoj, sepse eshte e lehte si penda e mjelmes. Do ta veme ne nje flet te gjere rrodheje ne mes te sheut. Aty do te jete si nje ishull dhe nuk mund te na ike. Nderkaq ne do te pergatitim, ne fund te mocalit, dhomen e madhe qe ju te dy do ota keni per banese.
Kishte aty nje sasi te madhe flete rrodhesh qe rriteshin ne uje me fletet e tyre te gjera e te gjelbera, te cilat dukeshin sikur lundronin ne siperfaqe. Rastisi qe me e madhja prej tyre te gjendej me larg, por zhaba plake notoi dhe vuri aty guasken e arres me Gishtezen qe po flinte ende.
Kur vogelushja u zgjua nga gjumi te nesermen ne mengjes dhe pa se ku ndodhej, zuri te qante me hidherim, sepse nga te gjitha anet e rrethonte uji dhe nuk mund te kthehej dot ne toke.
Zhaba plake, pasi e zbukuroi dhomen ne fund te mocalit me kallama dhe lule te vogla te verdha, notoi bashke me te birin drejt fletes se vogel ku gjendej Gishteza, per te marre shtratin e vogel dhe te bute dhe per ta shpen ne dhome. U perkul thelle ne uje perpara saj dhe i tha:
- Te paraqes tim bir, burrin tend te ardhshem.
Po ju pergatis nje banese shume te bukur ne fund te mocalit.
- Kuak! Kuak! Brekke-ke-keks! shtoi i biri.
Pastaj ata moren shtratin e vogel e te bukur dhe u larguan, kurse Gishteza rrinte e vetme mbi fleten e gjelber dhe qante, sepse nuk donte te jetonte me zhaben e llahtarshme dhe te martohej me te birin e shemtuar.
Peshqit e vegjel qe notonin aty prane ne uje, degjuan c’po thoshte zhaba, dhe kjo i beri kureshtare te shohin vajzen e vogel. Qe ne veshtrimin e pare ajo iu duk atyre aq e mire, sa menduan qe do te ishte shume fatkeqe po te shkonte me zhaben e shemtuar. Kjo nuk duhet te ndodhte kurre! U mblodhen rreth kercellit qe mbante fleten, e keputen me dhembe dhe atehere fleta e shpuri vogelushen aq large ne lume, sa zhabat nuk munden ta arrinin.
Gishteza kaloi para shume vendeve dhe zogjte e shkurrave kendonin kur e shihnin. “Sa vogelushe e bukur!” Me fleten qe lundronte gjithmone large e me large, vajza filloi te bente nje udhetim neper bote.
Rruges, nje flutur e bardhe, e bukur, zuri te fluturonte rrotull fletes dhe me ne fund u vendos mbi te, sepse ashtu ne fluturim nuk mund ta sodiste aq mire vajzen e vogel.
Gishteza, shume e kenaqur qe shpetoi nga zhaba e shemtuar, gezohej kur shihte gjithe ato bukuri te natyres dhe pamjen e ujit, qe nga dielli ndriconte porsi flori. Mori, rripin e saj dhe, pasi e lidhi njerin cep te flutura dhe tjetrin te fleta, shkoi perpara akoma me shpejt.
Befas kaloi nje brumbull i madh qe, kur e pa vajzen, e mbeshtolli trupin e saj te holle me kembet e tij dhe bashke me te fluturoi ne nje peme. Kurse fleta e gjelber vazhdoi te zbriste lumin bashke me fluturen qe s’mund te shkeputej me.
Oh, ç’tmerr! Sa u frikesua e shkreta Gishtez kur brumbulli e shpuri ne peme! E megjithekete, ajo i qante hallin flutures se bukur, te bardhe, qe e kishte lidhur te fleta dhe qe do te ngordhte nga uria, po te mos shkeputej dot prej saj. Por brumbulli as qe behej merak per kete; e uli ne fleten me te madhe te pemes, e gostiti me nektarin e luleve dhe megjitheqe ajo nuk i perngjante aspak nje brumbulli, ai i beri nje mije lavdata per bukurine e saj.
Pas pak erdhen t’i benin vizite te gjithe brumbujt e tjere qe banonin po ne ate peme. Zonjushat brumbuj, kur e pane, luajten brirthet dhe thane:
- Ç’gje e shemtuar! Ka vetem dy kembe.
- Dhe pa brithe, – shtoi njera prej tyre, – eshte e dobet, e shperdredhur, uf! i perngjet njeriut. Sa e shemtuar qe eshte!
Gishteza ishte shume e bukur, por brumbulli qe e kishte rrembyer, megjitheqe e pati cmuar te bukur, kur degjoi te tjeret ta shanin, filloi te besonte se ishte e shemtuar e se s’kishte nevoje per te. E zbriten nga pema dhe e vune mbi nje luleshqerre, duke ia kthyer keshtu lirine.
Vogelushja zuri te qante e te qante, ngaqe brumbujt e kishin perzen per shkak te shemtise se saj; por ne te vertet ajo ishte aq e bukur, sa t’i rrembeje koken.
Keshtu Gishteza e kaloi veren krejt vetem ne pyllin e madh. Thuri nje shtrat prej bari qe e vari poshte nje flete rrodheje per t’u mbrojtur nga shiu. Ushqehej me lengun e embel te luleve dhe pinte vesen qe binte ne mengjes mbi fletet.
Kaluan keshtu vera dhe vjeshta; dhe ja, erdhi dimri, dimri i gjate dhe i ashper. Te gjithe zogjte qe e kishin zbavitur me kenget e tyre, u larguan, pemet u zhveshen, lulet u vyshken dhe fleta e madhe e rrodhes, nen te cilen ajo qendronte, u perdroth dhe mbeti vetem nje kercell i thate dhe i verdhe.
Vogelushja e gjore, sa me shume qe i griseshin rrobat, aq me teper vuante nga te ftohtet. Shpejt zuri debora dhe cdo flok qe binte mbi te i dukej asaj sic do te na dukej ne nje lopate e tere me debore. Megjitheqe ishte mbeshtjell me nje flete te thate, ajo nuk arrinte dot te ngrohej; do te vdiste nga te ftohtet.
Prane pyllit ndodhej je are e madhe me grure, por qe tani ishte korrur e ne te nuk shihje vecse kashta mbi token e ngrire. Vogelushes se gjore iu duk sikur kishte per te kapercyer nje pyll te mbjelle rishtas. Duke u dredhur nga te ftohtet, ajo mberriti ne banesen e nje miu te arave. Ketu hyhej permes nje vrime te vogel, nen kashte. Miu ishte vendosur mire, kishte nje dhome plot me drithe, nje kuzhine te bukur dhe nje dhome per te bgren. Gishteza u paraqit te porta si lypese dhe kerkoi nje kokerr elb, sepse nuk kishte ngrene fare qysh prej dy ditesh.
- Vogelushe e gjore! – iu pergjigj miu plak i arave, qe ishte zemermire. 
- Hajde te hash me mua ne dhomen time; atje eshte ngrohte.
Pastaj Gishteza i hyri ne zemer dhe ai shtoi:
- Te lejoj ta kalosh dimrin ketu; por me kusht qe ta mbash te paster dhomen dhe te me kallzosh perralla te bukura; i kam shume qejf perrallat.
Vajza e vogel pranoi dhe s’pati pse te ankohej.
- Do te kemi nje vizite, – i tha nje dite miu plak, fqinji im ka zakon te vij te me shohe nje here ne jave. Eshte shume me mire nga gjendaj se une; ka sallone te medha dhe mban nje qyrk kadifeje te zeze. Po deshi te te marre per grua, ti do te jesh shume e lumtur. Vecse ai nuk sheh fare. Kallzoi atij perrallat me te bukura qe di ti.
Gishteza nuk u dha rendesi ketyre fjaleve…
Ajo s’kishte nder mend te martohej me fqinjin, ky nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje urith. I mbuluar me qyrkun e tij prej kadifeje te zeze, ai nuk vonoi dhe u beri vizite. Sipas miut te arave, ai ishte shume i pasur dhe i mencur dhe kishte nje banese njezet here me te madhe se ajo e tij. Ishte shume i arsimuar, por nuk mund te duronte dot driten e diellit dhe lulet e bukura; ai fliste shume keq per to duke mos i pare kurr ndonjehere.
Gishteza kendoi njeheresh dy kenge: “O brumbull fluturo e fluturo”! dhe “Moj unaza me trendafila”. Urithi, i magjepsur nga zeri i saj i bukur, ra ne dashuri dhe lindi menjehre deshira te martohej me te, por nuk tha asnje fjale, sepse mendohej mire perpara se te fliste.
Per te kenaqur fqinjet e tij, urithi u dha leje te shetisnin sipas qejfit ne nje rruge te madhe te nendheshme qe e kishte celur ndermjet te dy banesave, por iu lut qe te mos trembeshin nga nje zog i ngordhur qe gjendej andej nga do te kalonin dhe qe e kishin varrosur ne fillim te dimrit.
Ishte hera e pare qe fqinjet e tij perfitonin nga kjo dashamiresi. Urithi i udhehoqi ne kete korridor te gjate e te erret, duke mbajtur nder dhembe nje cope dru te vjeter me fosfor, per t’u ndricuar rrugen. Kur mberriten te vendi ku dergjej zogu i ngordhur, urithi hoqi me fecken e tij te gjere nje cope tavani dhe beri keshtu nje vrime nga ku hyri drita. Ne mes te korridorit shtrihej pertok trupi i nje dallandysheje, pa dyshim te ngordhur nga te ftohtit, qe i kishte krahet te ngritur pas trupit, koken dhe kembet te fshehura nen pendet. Kjo pamje e hidheroi Gishtezen, ajo i donte shume zogjte e vegjel qe gjithe veren e kishin gezuar me kengen e tyre. Por urithi e shtyu dallendyshen me ato kembet e tij shkurtabiqe dhe tha:
- Nuk do te ciceroj me! Ç’fatkeqesi te lindesh zog! Shyqyr qe asnje nga femijet e mi nuk do te kete nje fat kaq te keq. Nje krijes e tille s’ka asnje pasuri vec cicerimen e saj: Çivit! Çivit dhe dimrit vdes nga uria.
-Ju flisni tere mend! – u pergjigj miu plak. -Çivit! nuk sjell asgje; kaq mjafton per t’u mbytur ne mjerim, megjithekete ka prej tyre qe mbahen me te madh se dine te kendojne.
Gishteza nuk tha asgje, po kur dy te tjeret i kthyen shpinen zogut, ajo u perkul mbi te dhe e puthi ne syte e tij te mbyllur.
“Ndoshta eshte po ai zog qe kendonte aq embel per mua kete vere”, -mendoj ajo.
Urithi, pasi e zuri vrimen, i shoqeroi miqte ne shtepine e tyre. Meqenese nuk flinte dot, Gishteza u ngrit dhe thuri nje qilim te bukur prej kashte, te cilin e solli ne rrugen e nendheshme dhe e hodhi mbi zogun e ngordhur. Pastaj i vuri perrreth ca pambuk qe e kishte gjetur te miu, sikur kishte frike se mos lageshtia e dheut te ftohte i bente keq trupit te pashpirt.
“Lamtumire! zog i bukur! – tha ajo.
-Lamtumire! Faleminderit per kengen e bukur qe me kenaqte aq shume gjate stines se kendshme te veres kur une soditja me adhurim blerimin dhe ngrohesha ne diell”.
Ne keto fjale e siper mbeshteti koken ne gjoksin e dallendyshes, por menjehere u ngrit e frikesuar; ajo kishte degjuar nje trokitje te lehte; vinte nga zemra e zogut qe s’kishte vdekur, por vetem kishte ngrire. Te ngrohtet ia kishte kthyer jeten.
Ne vjeshte dallendyshet shkojne ne vendet e ngrohta dhe ne qofte se ndonjera prej tyre vonohet rruges, te ftohtet e rrezon menjehere ne toke si te vdekur dhe debora e ftohte shtrohet mbi te.
Gishteza akoma dridhej nga frika; ne krahasim me te, qe nuk kishte nga trupi me e gjate se nje gisht, dallendyshja dukej si nje gjigand. Megjithkete, ajo mori kuraje, e shtrengoi mire pambukun rreth zogut te gjore, shkoi te kerkonte nje flete mendre qe i sherbente si mbulese, e mori dhe ia vuri ne koke.
Naten tjeter, kur shkoi perseri prane te semures, e gjeti te gjalle, por aq te dobet, sa mezi hapi pak syte qe te shikonte vajzen e vogel, e cila ne vend te drites mbante ne dore nje cope dru te vjeter te ndritshem.
-Te faleminderit, vogelushe e bukur! – i tha zogu i semure, – ti me ngrohe mjaft. Pas pak do ta marr perseri veten dhe do te fluturoj ne ajer, ne rrezet e diellit.
- Sa keq! – u pergjigj Gishteza. – jasht ben ftohte, bie debore, ka ngrica; rri ne shtratin e ngrohte. Do te kujdesem une per ty.
Pastaj i solli uje ne nje flet luleje. Zogu piu dhe i tregoi se si i qe shqyer njeri krah ne nje ferre dhe nuk kishte mundur t’i ndiqte zogjte e tjere ne vendet e ngrohta. Me ne fund kishte rene ne toke dhe nga ky cast nuk i kujtohej fare se ç’i kishte ndodhur.
Gjate gjithe dimrit, fshehurazi nga miu dhe urithi, Gishteza e mjekoi dallendyshen me dhembshuri me te madhe. Kur erdhi pranvera dhe dielli nisi te ngrohte perseri token, zogu i la lamtumiren vajzes se vogel qe e hapi perseri vrimen e bere dikur nga urithi. Dallendyshja iu lut mirebereses se sa qe t’i hipte ne kurriz dhe ta shoqeronte ne pyllin e gjelber.
Por Gishteza e dinte se largimi i saj do t’i shkaktonte hidherim miut plak te arave.
-Jo, – i tha ajo, -nuk mundem.
-Lamtumire, pra, lamtumire, vogelushe e bukur!
e pershendeti dallendyshja duke fluturuar jashte ne rrezet e diellit. Gishteza e veshtroi tek ikte, me lot nder sy, e donte dallendyshen e gjore!-Çivit! Çivit! beri zogu edhe nje here dhe u largua.
Gishteza u hidherua me shume, qe nuk lejohej asnjehere te dilte dhe te ngrohej ne diell. Gruri kishte mbire mbi shtepine e miut te arave, duke krijuar per vogelushen e gjore, qe ishte sa nje gisht, nje pyll te vertete.
-Kete vere do te punosh per pajen tende, – i tha miu, se urithi i merzitshem me pelice te zeze e kishte kerkuar Gishtezen per grua. -Per t’u martuar me urithin, duhet te kesh rroba dhe nderresa sic te ka hije.
Vogelushja u detyrua te merrte furken dhe miu i arave mori gjithashtu me meditje kater merimanga qe tirrnin pa pushim. Çdo mbremje urithi u bente vizite dhe nuk pushonte se foluri se si, kur mbaronte vera dielli ishte aq i nxehte, kurse tani ai e digjte token aq shume, sa behej e forte gur. Keshtu pra, martesa e tij me Gishtezen do te behej vetem ne mbarim te veres. Por Gishteza nuk qe aspak e kenaqur, sepse urithi ishte per te tmerresisht i merzitshem. Çdo dite, ne lindje dhe perendim te diellit, ajo shkonte te porta, ku nepermjet kallinjve qe i lekundte era, veshtronte kaltersin e qiellit, adhuronte bukurine e natyres dhe duke menduar per dallendyshen e dashur; por dallendyshja ishte larg dhe nuk do te kthehej ndoshta kurr.
Erdhi vjeshta dhe Gishteza e kishte mbaruar pajen e saj.
-Per kater jave kemi dasem! – e njoftoi miu.
Vajza e shkret qau me lot, ajo nuk donte te martohej me urithin e merzitshem.
-Ç’budallallek! – tha miu. -Mos u bej kokeforte, ndryshe te kafshova me dhembin tim te bardhe. Ti duhet ta ndjesh veten shume te lumtur qe martohesh me nje burr aq te bukur, i cili mban nje qyrk kadifeje te zeze, qe s’e ka as mbreteresha vete. Ti duhet te jesh mirenjohese qe do te gjesh nje kuzhine dhe nje qilar te mbushur plot.
Urithi u paraqit per te marre Gishtezen nen toke, ku ajo nuk do ta shihte kurr diellin qe shkelqen, sepse i shoqi nuk do ta duronte dot kete gje. Oh sa u hidherua ajo! Te pakten ketu, te miu i arave, asaj i qe lejuar te dilte deri te porta e ta shihte diellin e ndritshem.
-Lamtumire, o diell i bukur! – tha ajo e pikelluar duke ngritur duart ne qiell.
-Lamtumire pra, meqenese tani e tutje jam denuar te rroj ne keto vende te merzitshme, ku rrezet e tua nuk i gezon njeri.
Pastaj beri disa hapa jasht shtepise, se grurin e kishin korrur dhe kishte mbetur vetem kashta.
-Lamtumire, lamtumire! – tha ajo duke perqafuar nje lule te vogel te kuqe. -Po e pe ndonje here dallendyshen, pershendete nga ana ime.
Ne kete kohe ajo degjoi:
-Çivit! Çivit!
Ngriti koken: ishte dallendyshja qe po kalonte.
Zogu u gezua sa s’ka kur e pa Gishtezen: zbriti shpejt e shpejt duke perseritur Çivit! Çivit! i gezuar, dhe erdhi te ulej prane mirebereses se tij te vogel. Kjo i tregoi se si donin ta martonin me urithin e shemtuar qe rrinte nen toke, ku dielli nuk hynte kurre. Kur tregoi kete gje, ajo i derdhi lotet rreke.
-Dimri po vjen, -tha dallendyshja, -une po kthehem ne vendet e ngrohta, a deshiron te me ndjekesh pas? Hip ne kurrizin tim dhe lidhu aty me rrip. Ne do te ikim larg urithit te keq dhe baneses se tij te erret, tutje maleve, ku dielli ndricon me bukur se ketu, ku vera dhe lulet jane te perjetshme.
Eja pra, eja me mua vogelushe e dashur, ti qe me shpetove jeten kur une dergjesha ne korridorin e erret, gjysem e vdekur nga te ftohtet.
-Po, do te vij pas! -tha Gishteza. 
U ul ne shpinen e zogut dhe e lidhi rripin e saj me nje nga pendet me te shendosha; pastaj dallendyshja u ngrit siper mbi pyjet, detin dhe malet e larta te mbuluara me debore te perjetshme.
Gishteza ngriu, por u struk ne pendet e ngrohta te zogut duke lene jashte vetem koken e saj te vogel per te soditur me adhurim bukurite qe kalonin poshte saj njera pas tjetres.
Mberriten keshtu ne vendet e ngrohta. Dielli ndriste atje me me shkelqim se te ne dhe qielli dukej dy here me larg. Ne shpatet e avllite e shtepive rriteshin vile rrushi te bardhe e te zi; pyjet ishin plot me limona dhe portokaj; mendra kacurrele dhe mersina perhapnin ane e mbane eren e tyre te kendshme. Neper rruget femijet loznin me flutura krahegjera dhe ngjyra – ngjyra. Dallendyshja fluturonte e fluturonte dhe vendi behej gjithnje e me i bukur, derisa, me ne fund, ajo dhe Gishteza mberriten te nje pallat i mocem prej mermeri te bardhe te shndritshem, qe ngrihej midis pemesh te gjelbra te shkelqyshme, prane nje liqeni te kalter. Rreth shtyllave te larta te pallatit perdridheshin pjergulla dhe ne maj te tyre kishte nje tok cerdhe dallendyshesh. Njera prej ketyre cerdheve ishte banesa e dallendyshes qe po sillte Gishtezen.
-Ja banesa ime, -i tha zogu; -por nuk eshte e pershtatshme per ty, pastaj edhe une s’jam pergatitur te te pres. Zgjidh vete njeren prej luleve me te bukura; une do te vendos aty dhe do te bej ç’eshte e mundur qe ti te jetosh si jo me mire.
-Ç’lumturi! – thirri Gishteza, duke rrahur pellembat e saj te vogla.
Nje koloni e madhe e bardhe mermeri shtrihej pertoke ashtu sic kishte rene e thyer cope – cope; por, midis copave te saj kishin mbire me te bukurat lule te bardha.
Ja, aty ne njeren prej petaleve te gjera, dallendyshja vendosi vajzen e vogel.
Gishteza, e gezuar ne kulm, mbeti e mahnitur nga gjithe bukurite qe dukeshin rreth e rrotull ne kete vend magjepses.
Por sa cudi qe i erdhi! Nje burr i vogel, i bardhe dhe qe dukej tejpertej si qelqi, i gjat sa nje gisht, qendronte i ulur mu ne mes te lules.
Ai mbante ne koke nje kurore te arte dhe krahet i kishte te mahnitshem.
Ishte mbreti i luleve; cdo lule ishte pallati i nje burri te vogel dhe i nje gruaje te vogel, por ky na ishte mbreti i te gjithe atyre.
-O Zot, sa i bukur qe eshte! – i tha Gishteza dallendyshes me ngadale.
Princi i vogel u tremb shume kur shikoi dallendyshen qe, natyrisht, dukej nje zog gjigand perpara tij qe ishte aq i vogel e delikat, por kur veshtroi Gishtezen, ai u mahnit sepse ajo ishte zonja me e bukur qe kishte pare ndonje here.
I vuri asaj kuroren e tij te arte ne koke; e pyeti per emrin dhe nese deshironte te behej gruaja e tij.
Ç’burre ne krahasim me te birin e zhabes plake dhe urithin me pallto te zeze! Pote pranonte, ajo do te behej mbreteresha e luleve.
Vajza pranoi dhe menjehere asaj i erdhen per vizite zoterinj dhe zonja te bukura qe dilnin nga cdo lule per t’i sjell dhurata.
Nje pale krahe te tejdukshem, qe kishin qene te nje mize te madhe te bardhe, e kenaqen me shume se cdo gje tjeter. Keta krahe qe i ngjiti ne supet e saj i dhane mundesi Gishtezes te fluturonte nga nje lule ne tjetren.
Ne kete kohe ne cerdhen e saj dallendyshja kendonte kenget me te bukura; por thelle ne zemer ajo e ndiente veten shume te hidheruar qe ishte ndare nga mirembajtesja e saj.
-Nuk do te te quaj me Gishtez, -i tha mbreti i luleve.
-Ky emer eshte i shemtuar, kurse ti je e bukur, e bukur sic duhet te jete mbreteresha e luleve.
Qe sot e tutje ne do te te quajme Maja.
-Lamtumire, lamtumire! – tha dallendyshja e vogel duke fluturuar perseri drejt Danimarkes.
Kur mberriti atje shkoi perseri ne cerdhen e saj permbi dritaren ku autori i ketyre perrallave e priste te kthehej.
-Çivit! Çivit! – i tha ajo dhe keshtu ai mesoi historine qe lexuat.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Plaku me plaken

Na ishte nje here plaku me plaken, dhe na zihen njeri me tjetrin…
pasi u zun te dy keta, vendosen te ndaheshin,
por na duhej te ndanin dhe mallin qe kishin ne menyre te barabart…
…edhe keshtu ben.
*plaku merr kaposhin
*plaka merr macen
*plaku merr sheqerin
*plaka merr kripen
*plaku merr mashen
*plaka merr kacin
edhe u ndan si perfundimisht te dy pleqt…
kalon nje fare kohe, dhe plaka e lan kripen dhe e nxjerr ne diell per ta thar…mirpo kripa na humbi, avulloi, dhe ngeli plaka pa kripeeeee dhe nuk kishte me se te gatuante me, dhe na ngeli pa ngren plaka….ashtu
ndersa plaku kishte sheqer edhe hante sheqerin….keshtuuuu
kur plaka vinte per te trazuar zjarrin i digjeshin dokat (duart)
ndersa plaku kishte mashen edhe nuk digjesh…
nje dite prej ditesh, ngelen te dy si perfundim pa ushqime dhe pa lek…
edhe cte bej cte bej thot plaku!?…i thot kaposhit…
O kaposh
urdhero i thot kaposhi.
i thot plaku…kemi ngelur pa lek o kaposh, po dil e na gjej ndonje lek se nuk kemi me se te blejm buke.
e mire i thot kaposhi…
edhe keshtu vepron kaposhi, mer rrugen dhe niset per te gjetur lek per plakun…
ec e ec kaposhi, kur ne mes te rruges i del ujku.
i thot ujku kaposhit.
ku po vete o kaposh?
ja i thot kaposhi, kam dal te gjej ca lek se s’kemi me se te ham buke une edhe plaku…
oooo i thot ujku, a te vij edhe une me ty?
po… jo jo i thot kaposhi, se eshte rruge e larget edhe lodhesh.
jo ore jo, (i thot ujku) se nuk lodhem, po me ler te vij dhe une me ty.
epo mire hajde i thot kaposhi…dhe nisen te dy bashk.
ec e ec keta te dy, kur lodhet ujku.
i thot ujku kaposhit, o kaposh u lodha une, si t’ja bej?
a nuk te thash (i thot kaposhi) qe do lodhesh se eshte rruge e larget!
dhe e mer kaposhi ujkun dhe e fut tek barku…edhe nisen prap…
ec e ec, gjat rruges e njejta gje i ndodh edhe me dhelpren, lumin edhe ariun, edhe kaposhi beri te njeten gje si me ujkun(i futi te barku i vet) deri sa arriti tek mbreti.
kur arriti te mbreti kaposhi, hipi ne nje garth edhe ja nisi kenges…
kikiriki kikikua…dua cupen e mbretit per grua…
kikiriki kikikua…dua cupen e mbretit per grua…
kur e degjon mbreti.
hëu thot mbreti, kush eshte ky qerrata qe dashka cupen time per grua?
kapeni shpejt, i’u thot ushtareve te tij mbreti, dhe futeni tek kuajt e eger ta shkelin me kemb qe te ngordhi,,,dhe e kapin ushtaret e mbretit dhe e hedhin te kuajt e eger kaposhi…ndersa kaposhi,,,tak nxjerr ujkun nga barku dhe i ha ujku kuajt e eger.
del prap kaposhi dhe i’a nis prap kenges,
kikiriki kikikua…dua cupen e mbretit per grua…
hëu, prap mbreti, kapeni dhe futeni tek lepujt e eger, u thot mbreti ushtareve, qe ta han lepujt. e kapin ushtaret e hedhin kaposhin tek lepujt,,,kur kaposhi,,tak nxjerr dhelpren nga barku, dhe i ha dhelpra lepujt e eger,,,shpetoj prap kaposhiiii…
me te dal prap kaposhi i’a nis kenges serish…
kikiriki kikikua…dua cupen e mbretit per grua…
u cmend mbreti,,,kapeni u thot ushtareve dhe hidheni tek furra brenda qe te digjet nga zjarri…e kapin ushtaret e hedhin te zjarri kaposhin,,,,kur kaposhi tak, nxjerr lumin qe kishte tek barku i tij, dhe e shuan zjarrin lumiiiii,,,dhe keshtu shpetoj prap kaposhi.
del prap kaposhi dhe i’a nis prap kenges…
Kapeni tani, u thot mbreti ushtareve, dhe hidheni tek dhoma me florinj, te haj florinj sa te mbytet…
e kapin ushtaret, e fusin tek dhoma me florinj…
mbush barkun mire e mire me florinj kaposhi, dhe nxjerr ariun nga barku per te shqyer deren, e hap deren ariu, del kaposhi prap…
ne te ikur kaposhi, i’a merr edhe nje here kenges ne fund per inat te mbretit,,,kikiriki kikikua…dua cupen e mbretit per grua…edhe iken kaposhi, kthehet tek plaku…
u gezua plaku se i solli gjithe ato florinj kaposhi…
e shikon plaka dhe i vjen inat…
i thot plaka maces qe kishte ne shtepi…
po del edhe ti moj mace na gjej ndonje flori si kaposhi, se do ngordhim per buke…
e mire i thot macja se dal une,,,del macja, kap hardhuca, gjarprinj, neperka, edhe ja con plakes tek shtepia…i leshohen hardhucat ta han plaken…
ndihme…ndihme…po therriste plaka, bjer me kacit plaka hardhucave, po nuk mundte t’i vriste te gjitha…ndihme…ndihme…therriste plaka.
e degjon plaku qe po kerkonte ndihme plaka e shkret, dhe vete e ndihmon…dhe e shpeton plaken nga hardhucaaaaat….
dhe pastaj bashkohen prap plaku me plaken dhe jetojn prap sebashku te gezuaaaaar…..

P.s Per sot besoje se mjaftojn. Po deshe perrallat e Andersen, me thuaje se kam disa.

----------


## alnosa

Cufo ,cufo o gjumash shkon ne shkoll avash avash : ).Wauuuuuu sa vite te tere  kisha pa degjuar cufon ,edhe ajo e mimozes ,gencit nuk jane perralla !
Ja dhe nje nga une .

*E bija e henes dhe e diellit*

Na ishte njehre diku ne nje fshat nje gjuetar trim qe jetonte vetem nenen e tij. Nene e bir jetonin ne varferi dhe djali e nxirrte buken e gojes vetem me gjueti ne mal. Dikur ne shpellat e malit u shfaq nje Kuceder shume e eger qe vriste e hante cdo gje te gjalle qe shikonte. Njerezit ne fshat te cilet jetonin me shume me gjuetine ne mal filluan te vuanin nga uria. Askush nuk guxonte me te shkonte ne mal per te gjuajtur. Kucedra e eger dhe mizore kishte ngrene mjaft nga djemte e fshatit.

Gjuetari yne trim, vendosi dhe u nis per te vrare Kucedren ne mal. Shume u mundua dhe u pergjerua e jema qe ta ndalonte te birin te ndermerrte kete detyre, por nuk ja arriti. Vasha e tij kish kerkuar qe ai te vriste kucedren dhe gjahtari trim ngaqe e donte vajzen me shpirt, deshironte t'ja plotesonte asaj te gjitha deshirat. Por Lubija nuk kishte meshire as edhe per nje te dashuruar, madje u egersua shume kur mori vesh se dikush qenka nisur per tek shpella e saj per ta vrare:
Kucedra filloi te tallej me djalin qe sapo ishte futur ne strofkullen e saj me shpate ne dore. Ndersa djali u be gati ta godiste me shpate, Kucedra e terbuar vetem nje here goditi Token me force me bishtin e saj gjigand dhe mali u drodh. Djalit i ra shpata nga dora dhe mbeti i paarmatosur perballe Kucedres mizore.

 Tashti e kam gati darken me mish njeriu - Mendoi kucedra e gezuar dhe u be gati ta copetonte djalin.
 Ndal te lutem, i tha djali. Kur ika nuk munda te pershendes nenen dhe vashen time dhe do te kisha deshire qe ti them lamtumire miqeve dhe shokeve.
Kucedra e verejti me sy mosbesues, por djali i dha besen se do te kthehej perseri. Kucedra e dinte se kur dikush ne fshat jepte besen, e mbante sikur edhe te vdiste.
 Mire shko, i tha Kucedra. Por neser ne mengjes heret dua qe te jesh ketu.
Te jap besen time, i tha djali dhe u nis per ne fshat.
Me lot ne sy, te qara e pergjerime, pasi u nda nga e jema qe nga meraku ishte plakur edhe me shume, mori uraten e saj dhe u nis per te takuar vashezen e dashur. Kur vasheza e mori vesh se cfare kishte ndodhur, tha me vendosmeri:
 Do te shkojme bashke tek Kucedra ne mal. Me kot u mundua djali ta ndalonte, vasha nuk degjonte te rrinte ne fshat.

Kur ne vend te nje njeriu Kucedra pa dy para shpelles se saj, u gezua pa mase:
 Ohh ohh ohh, tha e gezuar, nga nje mu bene dy.
 Nga nje nuk ke asnje, - u pergjigj vasheza me guxim. Une jam bija e Henes dhe e Diellit, Fjala ime sjell jeten dhe jo vdekjen. Mallkimi im bie mbi kedo qe mundohet te sjelle vdekjen dhe mjerimin. Ti o Kuceder mizore je pjelle e Vdekjes dhe sjell mjerim, ndaj une te urdheroj ty te shkosh perseri andej nga ke ardhur. Shko ne Ferr dhe digju perjete!!
Ne momentin qe vajza tha keto fjale, toka u hap, dhe flake e vullkan perpine Kucedren qe e lemerisur u zhduk ne fundin gropen e madhe te hapur ne mes te shpelles.
Djali ende i habitur nga vasheza, u gezua pa mase dhe e mori vashezen ne krah deri ne fshat. Atje ai teper i gezuar i dha dy lajme te mira nenes se tij te dashur: nusja e tij eshte bija e Henes dhe e Diellit dhe Kucedra ne mal eshte zhdukur pergjithmone.
Njerezit ne fshat u gezuan pa mase dhe te gjithe moren pjese ne dasmen e gjuetarit fatlum. Qe nga ajo dite, jeta ne fshat vazhdon e lumtur dhe njerezit jane te bekuar nga vasheza. 
Jeta triumfoi mbi vdekjen dhe njerezit qe nga ajo dite jetojne e punojne te lumtur

 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------

